# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  Battlefields T6 Chest Run Bot

## GG-Bots

*Battlefields T6 Chest Run Bot*

The Battlefields of Eternity Chest run will still yield you some sets/legendaries if run while AFK, so here it is. It will only check the first 2 chests, as doing the whole run isn't that efficient. I think this way will yield more legendaries per hour. This script does not read or write to Diablo 3's memory whatsoever. It is simply made up of Coordinate clicks, pixel searching, and loops. 

This will work for any class, it also includes my other exploit script for the Trailing the Coven quest. All you have to do is open the bot, choose which exploit you want to run and then hit Start or F5. Note: once the bot has started use F7 to Exit or F6 to pause.

_WARNING!: USE THIS SCRIPT AT YOUR OWN RISK. IT IS NEVER 100% SAFE TO BOT AND I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR BANNED/SUSPENDED ACCOUNTS._

*To Start:*
*1. Your game must be set to 1920x1080 Fullscreen(Windowed) mode. (Fullscreen 1920x1080 should work too.) Also set Force move to 'W' in your keybindings.*

*2. Make sure you have the Battlefields. Siege Runes quest selected before starting. IF you are doing Trailing the Coven, MAKE SURE that you are a Monk and have Dashing strike with Way of the Falling star rune in slot 2 and that you've gotten the checkpoint set before the Hermit. I have not optimized Trailing the Coven run for all classes yet, but will soon.*

*3. Make sure you have 35% (25% for some classes) movement speed. (Use paragons if you need more.)*

*4. Start the script while at the resume game screen, after getting the correct checkpoint / quest set up, as mentioned above.*

*5. Now sit back, relax, and go AFK.*

*Controls:**
F5 = Start
F6 = Pause
F7 = Stop/Exit*

*Troubleshooting:**
Make sure you've followed all the directions above. (Double Check before asking for help!)The GUI is still basic, the Start button works, but to exit/pause the bot use F7 and F6.Force move needs to be set to 'W', All other key bindings should be default.If the script is having trouble detecting the NPC pixels or chest pixels, try disabling your Windows Aero theme.*
*Downloads:**
.EXE: FileBeam - Exploit-o-Bot.exe
SOURCE: FileSwap - Exploit-o-Bot.au3
*
*Enjoy +rep if you like it* 

*Donations accepted but not mandatory*



*Updates:
Commented out the looting of Gems completely. (It shouldn't pickup as many or if any blues/yellows now, if you want to loot gems and didn't have a problem with it, just uncomment them.)
Improved chest detection.
Removed the moving before looting to pick up potions.

*

----------


## Fulkol

Gonna try it out thanks
But this 2 chest seems to be a very short routine(maybe 45 sec with loading?) and could get cached by the warden
Can you add a 10-15 min break every 1 or 2 hours? just to seem a bit more human-like (just when we did the core runs, we had a little break every few hours)

e/ 
https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/d...is/1398460881/
seems allright, that 1 seems to be false/encryption

3. Make sure you have 35% movement speed. (Use paragons if you need more.)

We can't have 35% movspeed, it's capped at 25% for most classes as I know

----------


## monstereater

Awesome, will try it out and report back in a while

----------


## Fulkol

This is from 30 minute (the shield and the gloves, potion and wing were in my inventory)
The problems are the blues
It will be filled in ~~ 3 hours, probably because clicking on them while moving
If you could solve this or implement stashing that would be nice
Very useful for < 3 hour afk tho, +rep

----------


## Fulkol

All-Night run (10 hours)
It must have lost 5+ legendaries :/

----------


## Quirido

what if i dont have the resolution required? i only have 1280x720.

----------


## GG-Bots

> Gonna try it out thanks
> But this 2 chest seems to be a very short routine(maybe 45 sec with loading?) and could get cached by the warden
> Can you add a 10-15 min break every 1 or 2 hours? just to seem a bit more human-like (just when we did the core runs, we had a little break every few hours)
> 
> e/ 
> https://www.virustotal.com/en/file/d...is/1398460881/
> seems allright, that 1 seems to be false/encryption
> 
> 3. Make sure you have 35% movement speed. (Use paragons if you need more.)
> ...


I will just release the source for this one as well, and you can make it break as long as you like. The move speed cap for Monk is 35%, the movespeed actually only matters so much with the Trailing the Coven script. 10% shouldn't make a difference on the chest run.

----------


## GG-Bots

> All-Night run (10 hours)
> It must have lost 5+ legendaries :/


Aw man, I'm so sorry Fulkol! I should have thought of this. I made the script take 1 more step after opening the chest so that it picks up the gold. But I guess I'll just take that out and just say screw it to the gold. Because when its taking the step it occasionally will click on a blue or another item.

Updated: Links updated on the first post, everything should work a lot better. :P

----------


## Fulkol

> I will just release the source for this one as well, and you can make it break as long as you like. The move speed cap for Monk is 35%, the movespeed actually only matters so much with the Trailing the Coven script. 10% shouldn't make a difference on the chest run.


That would be nice, thanks




> Aw man, I'm so sorry Fulkol! I should have thought of this. I made the script take 1 more step after opening the chest so that it picks up the gold. But I guess I'll just take that out and just say screw it to the gold. Because when its taking the step it occasionally will click on a blue or another item.


No problem, I ran it for testing purposes, don't give a damn about the lost legs, great work anyways.
Yes I thought the same about gold pickup, it's around 1 mill for 10 hours, it just don't worth it

Thanks for reply and looking forward to the update

----------


## GG-Bots

> That would be nice, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, I ran it for testing purposes, don't give a damn about the lost legs, great work anyways.
> Yes I thought the same about gold pickup, it's around 1 mill for 10 hours, it just don't worth it
> 
> Thanks for reply and looking forward to the update


It's all set!  :Smile:

----------


## GG-Bots

> what if i dont have the resolution required? i only have 1280x720.


Quirido, right now it will not work for your resolution, simply because the coordinates will be off for you. I can actually make it convert automatically for your resolution it will just take a little extra work on my part. I'll look into it.

Or, if you or anyone else here knows autoit, feel free to edit the source for the Resolution conversions and post it here.

----------


## msik

> Quirido, right now it will not work for your resolution, simply because the coordinates will be off for you. I can actually make it convert automatically for your resolution it will just take a little extra work on my part. I'll look into it.
> 
> Or, if you or anyone else here knows autoit, feel free to edit the source for the Resolution conversions and post it here.


It would be much appreciated if you could do that cause my maximum resolution is 1680x1050 !!  :Frown:

----------


## Karls

> Aw man, I'm so sorry Fulkol! I should have thought of this. I made the script take 1 more step after opening the chest so that it picks up the gold. But I guess I'll just take that out and just say screw it to the gold. Because when its taking the step it occasionally will click on a blue or another item.
> 
> Updated: Links updated on the first post, everything should work a lot better. :P


Use the "Force Move" key (it's not bound to anything by default) to pickup gold with AutoIt scripts  :Wink:

----------


## leggojake

Hey man, nice idea and script. This is a good space to run a script. I ran it for about 3-4 hours and got 3 legends and 2 sets, not bad.

however, you should add a check that if the pixel of the first chest is found, then go to a slightlty different coordinate move down, that way you can chck that chest after too. Otherwise in the way you have it set up right now, if the top chest is found, it will leave and not check the bottom.

since you releasd the source i went and added it in. 

thanks again

----------


## GG-Bots

> Hey man, nice idea and script. This is a good space to run a script. I ran it for about 3-4 hours and got 3 legends and 2 sets, not bad.
> 
> however, you should add a check that if the pixel of the first chest is found, then go to a slightlty different coordinate move down, that way you can chck that chest after too. Otherwise in the way you have it set up right now, if the top chest is found, it will leave and not check the bottom.
> 
> since you releasd the source i went and added it in. 
> 
> thanks again


The reason I did this is because I don't think that both chests can spawn in the same game, it's either one or the other. So this makes it a bit more efficient.

----------


## mordredrs

I'd like to thank you for this nice script. Also, i'm doing the trailing the coven routine and i've the impression it isn't checking for the bodies (02) upstairs. Is it?
Thanks in advance!

----------


## GG-Bots

> I'd like to thank you for this nice script. Also, i'm doing the trailing the coven routine and i've the impression it isn't checking for the bodies (02) upstairs. Is it?
> Thanks in advance!


No it is not looting anything on trailing the coven, in the next update I will make it check for the 2 chests as well.

----------


## Laptarus

why cant i exit the bot ??

----------


## mordredrs

> No it is not looting anything on trailing the coven, in the next update I will make it check for the 2 chests as well.


Nice! If you could make it check the two bodies upstairs as well, it would greatly improve the run  :Big Grin:

----------


## nommi

me too, the pause/stop button doesnt work for me.

----------


## mordredrs

> me too, the pause/stop button doesnt work for me.


F5, F6 and F7

----------


## GG-Bots

Yes the GUI is crappy, just use the F5-7 controls

----------


## mordredrs

GG-Bots, in the battlefields scenary, could you add a step down after the stash is open (both stashes)? So the character can have the gold. Otherwise, it opens the chest and teleports to town, leaving the gold behind  :Wink:

----------


## Kaboomadin

If you read the whole thread morderdrs, no.

----------


## GG-Bots

> GG-Bots, in the battlefields scenary, could you add a step down after the stash is open (both stashes)? So the character can have the gold. Otherwise, it opens the chest and teleports to town, leaving the gold behind


I can change the moves to use 'Force Move', I'll add it to the list.

----------


## Panzerundercover

When I start the bot, it doesn't do anything but click Resume game, then after the load screen and once it's in game, it leaves game and repeats. It's on the correct quest, resolution, and everything. 

I'm trying to do the battle fields of eternity chest farm by the way. Any idea what's wrong with it or any idea about something I may be doing wrong?

Edit: So I fixed that issue, but now it goes into battlefield of eternity and walks past the chest and then teleports to town and leaves game. And the previous issue was due to high latency from me downloading some stuff, it appears.

----------


## mordredrs

> I can change the moves to use 'Force Move', I'll add it to the list.


You rock, Sir!

----------


## mordredrs

> If you read the whole thread morderdrs, no.


This isn't the case, bro. I've read the post and i've made a sugestion...

----------


## leggojake

Sadly enough, ive spent so much time fixing up/modifying ghom bot that I ran this for 6 hours and got 7 legends..just as many if I ran ghom

GG LOL. good job on scirpt btw.

----------


## Zdanimal

When looting the bottom chest, it misses picking up things near the bottom right so maybe the search area can be expanded. I've seen it miss gems and luckily I caught it teleporting to stop it when a Firebird's Eye was dropped!

Also is it not supposed to check for the 2nd chest if the 1st one is available?

It's been going good though. About 5 legs so far in ~2 hours.

----------


## justdiablo3

Only works for first game then just opens banners and such in the resume game menu

----------


## Kaboomadin

It goes on after that, but yes its indeed weird it takes so long in the menu by clicking on the chat settings and the banner settings....

----------


## justdiablo3

tried again but after like 3 or 4 attempts it just breaks and will port to abandoned siege and take like a 4 foot walk down then 4 feet to the right then port out

----------


## Zdanimal

Definitely works. I had to download the source and change timers. It is a short time window before it is clicking "Resume Game" after exiting. My computer or connection to Bnet wasn't fast enough so I had to slow down the script. 

Also here is an example of the bottom loot area window being off. Teleporting me and didn't loot the gem.

----------


## sveet

why cant i exit the bot ??

----------


## madmartt

Thanks for this bot, seems to be pretty productive. Two things I have noticed, it does seem to have trouble sometimes recognizing if the first chest is NOT there. Might be an issue with the pixel but it seems to think that the first chest is there, but it is in fact not. It then does not search for the 2nd chest.

Secondly, I just happened to be watching and the 2nd chest dropped a set weapon that the bot failed to pick up. I'm not sure why, but just an FYI. It has found other set items for me but missed that one for whatever reason.

----------


## justdiablo3

I downloaded the source to try and increase the time between actions, I'm kind of new to this but after editting the sleep timers how do I make the program run off my edited file rather than the original source?

----------


## JohnMatrix

> I downloaded the source to try and increase the time between actions, I'm kind of new to this but after editting the sleep timers how do I make the program run off my edited file rather than the original source?


Need to download and install AutoIt. After that right click on the script and choose "Run Script".

----------


## leggojake

works great. ran 5.5 hours got 1 set and 6 legends lol

----------


## madmartt

Just an FYI you might need to fix the window which you look for loot. I think that on the bottom chest things can drop below the chest and be missed by that loot window. What I figure happened with that set item earlier. Probably expand it to see things lower than the chest.

----------


## Simpoh

As stated above, I ran this bot for 2~ hours and watched it on the side while watching a tv show, and I realized close to 70% of the time it doesn't check if first chest is even there, it just clicks and acts like it's there. I had to manually stop the bot sometimes just to go check the second chest. All in all it's a good bot but I hope to see it fixed in it's detection for the first chest.

----------


## madmartt

Problem is, the pixel color he chose does a good job of recognizing the chests, but it also seems to be found on the ground so it confuses the ground with the first chest sometimes. I've tried other pixel color variations and can't get it to work on both chests. If anyone else wants to experiment and try different color codes and finds something that works on BOTH chests and doesn't mistake outside pixels.... would be nice if we found the perfect color code lol.

----------


## Simpoh

I see, the other problem too is that, I just encountered it now, when you open the second chest, if a legendary pops out sometimes it won't catch it. Luckily I saw the orange beam and caught it at like 2 seconds of exiting, but still that's a big problem.

----------


## Woink

Loving this. Left it on this night, woke up to 9 legs 3 sets. This is over a 10ish hour span tho. Noticed my bot never loots both chests. If the first one is there it opends it and tps. Sometimes it clicks a body if the first chest isnt there and then tps, without checking the second one. Anyone have any solutions to these problems?

----------


## jared3390

what are the odd of getting banned with this type of bot since it doesnt use game data? i read the game warden doesnt detect mouse movement and pixel clicks but i have no idea if thats true? anyone have any experience or know anyone banned from this type of click bot?

----------


## AndreaTop

It depends on the pattern used by the bot, usually i randomize everything i can when scripting a bot, so that it's harder to detect or to be seen as pattern (clicking with always the same timing and coordinates or such, doing the same actions everytime).
I didn't use this bot nor checked the source, but if it hasn't randomization, it's quite easy to detect i'd say... but again, usually, to be detected a bot must get quite famous and used since they see more similar pattern the more people use the same script.
my2c

----------


## AccountDear

I have some feedback:

1. The pause button doesn't have the pause function attached.
2. The rectangle to search for loot is too small, lower y should be more like 666.
3. Looking for gems also looks for potions, which then are autopicked up 
and the actual click for the potion can land on a blue item.

----------


## GG-Bots

> When I start the bot, it doesn't do anything but click Resume game, then after the load screen and once it's in game, it leaves game and repeats. It's on the correct quest, resolution, and everything. 
> 
> I'm trying to do the battle fields of eternity chest farm by the way. Any idea what's wrong with it or any idea about something I may be doing wrong?
> 
> Edit: So I fixed that issue, but now it goes into battlefield of eternity and walks past the chest and then teleports to town and leaves game. And the previous issue was due to high latency from me downloading some stuff, it appears.


It sounds like it isn't detecting the pixel of the chest. Make sure you are in Windowed full screen 1920x1080 resolution. Also, I've noticed that Windows Aero themes will mess up the pixel detection sometimes. Try switching to a classic windows theme.

----------


## GG-Bots

> When looting the bottom chest, it misses picking up things near the bottom right so maybe the search area can be expanded. I've seen it miss gems and luckily I caught it teleporting to stop it when a Firebird's Eye was dropped!
> 
> Also is it not supposed to check for the 2nd chest if the 1st one is available?
> 
> It's been going good though. About 5 legs so far in ~2 hours.


Hmm, I'll look into this issue.

and Correct, if the first chest is available, it won't look for the second. I believe it is impossible for both to spawn so this makes the run a bit quicker.

----------


## GG-Bots

> Only works for first game then just opens banners and such in the resume game menu


If you are having this issue it is because your PC is slower than mine, so all the sleep timers won't match up and then everything gets out of sync, if you know how to edit the sleep timers in the source you'll have to make them longer so that your PC has time to load before taking the next step. You need to make sure you have 1920x1080 fullscreen windowed mode on as well, this is very important.

Edit: Thank you for all the feedback guys, going to start working on some of these suggestions and fixes right now. Hang tight!

----------


## GG-Bots

Everything should be fixed/better now! DL links with updates in first post.

Edit: Updated once more, should be good now.

----------


## alastor2262

tried the new version for about 20 run and it works much better than before, thank you
iam assuming your W key is the force move key

----------


## GG-Bots

> tried the new version for about 20 run and it works much better than before, thank you
> iam assuming your W key is the force move key


Yes 'W' is force move, make sure you all set force move to 'W' in your keybindings.

----------


## trendkilla254

Thanks. Could you add boxes to the script and a variable so we can increase the important sleep timers? I had to manually increase them due to my slow Computer.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk

----------


## trendkilla254

Declare the input box a variable and then the loading sleeps put the base time plus the variable. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk

----------


## GG-Bots

> Thanks. Could you add boxes to the script and a variable so we can increase the important sleep timers? I had to manually increase them due to my slow Computer.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


I'll add it to the list for the next update.

----------


## Runereaver

I don't have this resolution  :Frown:  I got 1366X768 Widescreen I guess it wont work ?
Can you help ?

----------


## Simpoh

Not a big problem but more a personal input, can you upload the source file, I need to edit the file to make force move from (W) to (Spacebar) because that's my force move button, because my 4 skills are on QWER and I would have to change it each time.

----------


## Woink

Its picking up blues again :O why oh why?

----------


## Pathwriter

> I don't have this resolution  I got 1366X768 Widescreen I guess it wont work ?
> Can you help ?


What kind of resolution monitor would have that? That has to be a laptop right?

There is good news and bad news. 

The bad news is no this already compiled version he made will not work on your computer with that resolution.

The good news is he shared his source code so you can rewrite it to work all by yourself.

----------


## GG-Bots

> Not a big problem but more a personal input, can you upload the source file, I need to edit the file to make force move from (W) to (Spacebar) because that's my force move button, because my 4 skills are on QWER and I would have to change it each time.


The source is already up for DL, right below the .exe

----------


## Simpoh

Oh okay before it gave a SQL error my bad

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pathwriter

> Not a big problem but more a personal input, can you upload the source file, I need to edit the file to make force move from (W) to (Spacebar) because that's my force move button, because my 4 skills are on QWER and I would have to change it each time.


Open the source code and then look through it for all instances of

Send("{W Down}")

and 

Send("{W Up}")

Change those to 

Send("{Space Down}")

and

Send("{Space UP}")

Then save. Now it uses spacebar instead of the "W" key.

----------


## Simpoh

What's this error?

----------


## GG-Bots

> What's this error?


You must have changed part of the code improperly. Sounds like you're missing a parenthesis or bracket somewhere.

----------


## Simpoh

Okay i'll re check it.
Edit: I redownloaded it and it still gave me an error without any modifications.

----------


## AccountDear

Thanks for your work! I modified the script to detect loading screen with while loop and to show inventory while porting to town. Works great!

----------


## GG-Bots

> Okay i'll re check it.
> Edit: I redownloaded it and it still gave me an error without any modifications.


Do you have AutoIt installed? You can't run the source version unless AutoIt is installed. However the .exe should run without it.

----------


## Simpoh

Yeah I have autoit installed but when i try to run it or compile it gives me that error

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pathwriter

> You must have changed part of the code improperly. Sounds like you're missing a parenthesis or bracket somewhere.


Unterminated string sounds to me like he hit the enter key somewhere and broke a line

Hard to tell without seeing, but it says the error is on line 386. I only have 385 lines so yeah idk.

----------


## GG-Bots

> Unterminated string sounds to me like he hit the enter key somewhere and broke a line
> 
> Hard to tell without seeing, but it says the error is on line 386. I only have 385 lines so yeah idk.


Same here, if he's downloading from the first post it should be all fine though. Anyone else having this issue?

----------


## Simpoh

> Unterminated string sounds to me like he hit the enter key somewhere and broke a line
> 
> Hard to tell without seeing, but it says the error is on line 386. I only have 385 lines so yeah idk.


But I redownloaded the source file again and it still gave me an error.

----------


## MelonPan

Sorry for the newbie question but i have 1680x1050 and im trying to adjust the the script for my resolution. How can i find coordinates on my screen so that i can insert them in the source?thank you

----------


## Fulkol

> Sorry for the newbie question but i have 1680x1050 and im trying to adjust the the script for my resolution. How can i find coordinates on my screen so that i can insert them in the source?thank you


If you have AHK installed you have a window spy too
I used that back in ah botting times

----------


## Pathwriter

To find coordinates you could also just make this simple script and run it



```
HotKeySet("z","jPos")

While 1
    Sleep(100)
WEnd

Func jPos()
    $jPos = MouseGetPos()
    MsgBox(0, "Mouse x,y:", $jPos[0] & "," & $jPos[1]) ; $jPos[0] is x co-ordinate and $jPos[1] is Y co-ordinate
EndFunc
```

Whenever you hit Z it will tell you the coordinates of where your mouse was. You can change the key to anything you want.

----------


## mordredrs

> Its picking up blues again :O why oh why?


Yes, it is picking the blues again, but just in the 1st chest.

----------


## MelonPan

Thank you very much for the help on the coordinates guys, thst script was very usefull! :*




> What's this error? Attachment 17902


Unfortunatly now i've got this, even just compiling the file downloaded without any mod.

----------


## GG-Bots

> Thank you very much for the help on the coordinates guys, thst script was very usefull! :*
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly now i've got this, even just compiling the file downloaded without any mod.


How about running it without compiling?

----------


## MelonPan

If i try to run the au3 from the first page just downloaded (and untouched) with autoit that error pops up. However, if i run the .exe file (the one you did for the 1920*1080) it works fine but ofcourse wont do anything good for me cause im running on a 1680*1050 spec.

----------


## madmartt

There is something I deleted at the end of the new script that was there for some reason and once gone it worked fine. Deleted everything after the last endfunc.

----------


## hildama

Most recent update seems to be unable to find the second chest. Will often not even go south enough to check, and when it does, it clicks around a couple times, but never clicks on the chest.

----------


## Runereaver

The source file has some extra code that needs to be deleted after the End func

I managed to edit it and its now entering the game and porting to the fields apart from that I am failing so hard... hahah

somebody help :P 1366X768 16:9 WIDSCREEN yes its a laptop

----------


## dsonice74

Will see two chests and does not click. Just goes to the middle teleports and exits game. Also loading time is too fast.. Possible to slow down? Can someone edit the last line error for the au3?

----------


## Runereaver

Same thing is happening with me, I fear that the source file has been edited to do something else.......... because this is just not right

----------


## Kaboomadin

Sometimes indeed just skips the second chest on the bottom...

----------


## Pommimies

This bot goes very fast into the map where the chests are. But when there it just instantly starts teleporting to home and after that it jams.

----------


## munkki666

> This bot goes very fast into the map where the chests are. But when there it just instantly starts teleporting to home and after that it jams.


Delete useless part off the code from lastline in the file.(u can do this with notebad)

----------


## GG-Bots

> Most recent update seems to be unable to find the second chest. Will often not even go south enough to check, and when it does, it clicks around a couple times, but never clicks on the chest.


I've addressed this at least 3 or more times already, please read through thread before asking questions. This is because it is not possible for both chests to spawn in the same game, this makes the bot more efficient, as if the first chest is there, the second one won't be and vice versa.

----------


## GG-Bots

> The source file has some extra code that needs to be deleted after the End func
> 
> I managed to edit it and its now entering the game and porting to the fields apart from that I am failing so hard... hahah
> 
> somebody help :P 1366X768 16:9 WIDSCREEN yes its a laptop


You are right about this, I figured out why it was doing this too. For some reason FileDropper was adding that line of code to the end of the source.au3, no idea why, but the code wasn't even autoit, some kind of HTML or PHP I think.

Anyways I changed the Source file Download link to FileSwap, so it should download properly now without the useless code.

----------


## GG-Bots

> Yes, it is picking the blues again, but just in the 1st chest.


How bad is it? Are you filling up on items over night?

Is it picking them up when going for health potions? Just trying to nail down the issue so I can fix it completely.

----------


## Woink

> How bad is it? Are you filling up on items over night?
> 
> Is it picking them up when going for health potions? Just trying to nail down the issue so I can fix it completely.


I left it on this night aswell. Was full when I woke up, after about 5-6 hours sleep. Not sure how long it took for it to fill up.
Looks like it accidently picks the items up when moving around to pick up gold/potions I guess.

----------


## GG-Bots

> I left it on this night aswell. Was full when I woke up, after about 5-6 hours sleep. Not sure how long it took for it to fill up.
> Looks like it accidently picks the items up when moving around to pick up gold/potions I guess.


Nah, it's force moving to pick up gold, which means it won't pickup items. It must be the health potions only.

I would try and fix this right now but Battle.net is getting maintenance for NA at the moment. I'll look into it in 4 hours when Bnet comes back. If anyone has a suggestion that'd be great. I'm really trying to avoid using image search, mainly because its a big pain in the ass. The only other thing I could think of would be to just remove looting Gems and Potions.

Is it a big deal for you guys to be looting Gems? If it's not that would be the easiest fix imho.

----------


## JohnMatrix

> Nah, it's force moving to pick up gold, which means it won't pickup items. It must be the health potions only.
> 
> I would try and fix this right now but Battle.net is getting maintenance for NA at the moment. I'll look into it in 4 hours when Bnet comes back. If anyone has a suggestion that'd be great. I'm really trying to avoid using image search, mainly because its a big pain in the ass. The only other thing I could think of would be to just remove looting Gems and Potions.
> 
> Is it a big deal for you guys to be looting Gems? If it's not that would be the easiest fix imho.


The way I deal with it is to move the "LootGold" routine above the loot items checks. That way health potions are auto picked and it doesn't get confused and pick up blues / rares mis-clicking on a health potion.

----------


## munkki666

Nice work btw, seems to work fine for me after deleting that "dead code" from the end. Its not picking blues/rares for me.

Also i dont think anyone mind IF you choose to not pick up gems for fast fix to PPL with proplems. I think everyone have plenty of those anyway.

----------


## GG-Bots

> The way I deal with it is to move the "LootGold" routine above the loot items checks. That way health potions are auto picked and it doesn't get confused and pick up blues / rares mis-clicking on a health potion.


Hmm I thought I already did this in the loot function. It should move before checking for loot, and after checking for loot. But it's a force move, will Force move pick up potions when walking over them?

----------


## JohnMatrix

> Hmm I thought I already did this in the loot function. It should move before checking for loot, and after checking for loot. But it's a force move, will Force move pick up potions when walking over them?


OK, I haven't looked at your revised version - I've been using my own modified version since you released original source. Force move will auto loot gold and potions provided the character has a big enough pick up radius.

----------


## Woink

> Hmm I thought I already did this in the loot function. It should move before checking for loot, and after checking for loot. But it's a force move, will Force move pick up potions when walking over them?


Yes, it will

----------


## madmartt

Concerned that they nerfed this or I am just unlucky, seems to not be finding anything the past couple hours.

----------


## Fulkol

I'm using the second version (legs and gems, no gold) and it works flawlessly for me (2 blue - 10 leg overnight) so I don't want to tell you what to do, but I think this spot - this script meant to be for legs
Therefore the easiest way for you and the best I think should be to just pick up legendaries, nothing else, no gold, no gems
If no leg dropped just leave asap and start the next

----------


## munkki666

Okay did some Møre testing and did notice while my wizard had no proplem finding chests when he had templar with him, my barbarian cant hit bottom chest IF templar is with HIM.

Templar follows wizard, while he walks infront of barbarian which seems to BE the case why barbarian atleast misses bottom chest. So IF u run this with Amy other than wizard and have proplems with bottom chest, dismiss ur follower and no proplems anymore.

----------


## GG-Bots

> Okay did some Møre testing and did notice while my wizard had no proplem finding chests when he had templar with him, my barbarian cant hit bottom chest IF templar is with HIM.
> 
> Templar follows wizard, while he walks infront of barbarian which seems to BE the case why barbarian atleast misses bottom chest. So IF u run this with Amy other than wizard and have proplems with bottom chest, dismiss ur follower and no proplems anymore.


Thanks munkkii, yeah no reason to bring a follower for this anyways, so just ditch em. Their pixels could interfere with the script.

----------


## madmartt

is anyone getting any drops off of the battlefields anymore?

----------


## Fulkol

> is anyone getting any drops off of the battlefields anymore?


Will test tomorrow, gonna have mainterace tonight on EU

----------


## Zdanimal

Still going strong. It must have ran for maybe an hour before bnet went down. Just got logged back in and 5 legs! Very good RNG I'm sure, but proves still valid.

Also only 3 blues picked up.

----------


## madmartt

Yeah maybe i just was having bad RNG, not sure. It was always averaging at least 1 per hour for me though and after about 3-4 hours nada.

----------


## Geo125

> *Battlefields T6 Chest Run Bot*
> 
> The Battlefields of Eternity Chest run will still yield you some sets/legendaries if run while AFK, so here it is. It will only check the first 2 chests, as doing the whole run isn't that efficient. I think this way will yield more legendaries per hour. This script does not read or write to Diablo 3's memory whatsoever. It is simply made up of Coordinate clicks, pixel searching, and loops. 
> 
> This will work for any class, it also includes my other exploit script for the Trailing the Coven quest. All you have to do is open the bot, choose which exploit you want to run and then hit Start or F5. Note: once the bot has started use F7 to Exit or F6 to pause.
> 
> _WARNING!: USE THIS SCRIPT AT YOUR OWN RISK. IT IS NEVER 100% SAFE TO BOT AND I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR BANNED/SUSPENDED ACCOUNTS._
> 
> *To Start:*
> ...


Can you please make this work for res 1680x1050? I would appreciate it.

----------


## jared3390

i believe this is been fixed.... i was averaging 1-2 legs and hour, i just ran it 3 hours... and got 1 blue and just bunch of gems

----------


## coolon

after US server maintainence I run it for 5 hours and got 6 legs and 2 sets. Pretty good!

----------


## MagicHappens

Hi guys, have been lurking about this forum for a couple of weeks now and have got some great ideas, this is the first automated script I have ran on D3, kudos for making it, I passed a few dollars to the author not alot I know but I figure something is better then nothing to show my appreciation.

Now I am the first to admit that I know nothing about coding a script like this, but I have been wondering how hard would it be to implement the popping of the 2 corpses just next to the first chest, I am not sure if it is worth it or not, but I pop and break everything I can as I am playing the game and you would be suprised at how much extra stuff you find.

For feedback purposes, I ran this for 6 hours or at least that was the plan, when I got back home from work I found that D3 was no longer running, but I had looted 4 legs a bunch of gems and 14 health pots.

----------


## mrJones

thanks alot for this bot, works really good!
i have the problem though that most of my inventory fills up with blue items.

i have a suggestion. there is to possibility to display loot as those circle icons, would it maybe help to differentiate between legendarys and blue/yellow with with the circle view more?
i really dont have any idea about autoit programming. is ist also possible to check the inventory every now and then and throw out non legendarys etc.?

cheers mate and thanks again for this great work!!!

----------


## pinkpanther

Hi all just found the thread today, and its very awesome  :Big Grin: 
Thank you very much GG Bots to make the eternity farm easier, I dont know about AutoIT but i know some programming so I custom your code so it will match my PC speed and resolution
Basically I just put coefficient so it will match the resolution and timing

This is the code
GGBots-Custom

For anyone who want to use it, open the code using notepad and just change the $width, $height for your resolution and $coeft to match your loading timing [line 8-10] then save.
Close the notepad and run it using AutoIT dont forget to DL your AutoIT first [Google it..]  :Big Grin: 

I've tested it for 1366*780px , and only for the battlefield chest run. 
I dont play monk so I didnt test the coven run, someone please test it and can give me the feedback, thank you.

**Let me know if your resolution still cannot match this code
Nicely done GG Bots, thank you very much

----------


## Simpoh

Ran this for 7 hours last night, no legs but a shit ton of gems.

----------


## GG-Bots

> i believe this is been fixed.... i was averaging 1-2 legs and hour, i just ran it 3 hours... and got 1 blue and just bunch of gems


It's just RNG jared, unless Blizzard straight up nerfs chest loot or take the chests out of this area, it should be fine.

----------


## GG-Bots

> thanks alot for this bot, works really good!
> i have the problem though that most of my inventory fills up with blue items.
> 
> i have a suggestion. there is to possibility to display loot as those circle icons, would it maybe help to differentiate between legendarys and blue/yellow with with the circle view more?
> i really dont have any idea about autoit programming. is ist also possible to check the inventory every now and then and throw out non legendarys etc.?
> 
> cheers mate and thanks again for this great work!!!


Hmm, it's not that its detecting blues and yellows, its accidentally picking them up when going for potions I believe. But am surprised the force move before looting isn't doing the trick. It seems like some people are picking up tons of blues and others aren't. I'll look into it further and see if I can come up with something more solid.

The inventory thing is a good idea, I could just have it toss out blues and yellows every so many runs.

Thanks for everything guys, I'm glad you like it so far.

----------


## GG-Bots

> Hi all just found the thread today, and its very awesome 
> Thank you very much GG Bots to make the eternity farm easier, I dont know about AutoIT but i know some programming so I custom your code so it will match my PC speed and resolution
> Basically I just put coefficient so it will match the resolution and timing
> 
> This is the code
> GGBots-Custom
> 
> For anyone who want to use it, open the code using notepad and just change the $width, $height for your resolution and $coeft to match your loading timing [line 8-10] then save.
> Close the notepad and run it using AutoIT dont forget to DL your AutoIT first [Google it..] 
> ...


Awesome pinkpanther! Thanks for doing this, do you mind if I incorporate it into the main code?

----------


## GG-Bots

> Hi guys, have been lurking about this forum for a couple of weeks now and have got some great ideas, this is the first automated script I have ran on D3, kudos for making it, I passed a few dollars to the author not alot I know but I figure something is better then nothing to show my appreciation.
> 
> Now I am the first to admit that I know nothing about coding a script like this, but I have been wondering how hard would it be to implement the popping of the 2 corpses just next to the first chest, I am not sure if it is worth it or not, but I pop and break everything I can as I am playing the game and you would be suprised at how much extra stuff you find.
> 
> For feedback purposes, I ran this for 6 hours or at least that was the plan, when I got back home from work I found that D3 was no longer running, but I had looted 4 legs a bunch of gems and 14 health pots.


Thank you so much for the donation MagicHappens! It is greatly appreciated, I do a lot of freelancing and odd jobs like this, currently unemployed so anything helps! :P

----------


## munkki666

Dont know IF this helps with issue but ->

Wizard runned whole nigth yesterday ~10h, no blues or rares.
Last nigth left baba running and he had indeed picked up couple blue/rare(9legs also  :Smile: . Seems like barbarian got more proplems with the script, but why? Is it the bigger character model or? Perhaps bigger weapons? Or just that items did not drop with some pattern which happened with baba, resulting "missclicks"?

----------


## GG-Bots

> Dont know IF this helps with issue but ->
> 
> Wizard runned whole nigth yesterday ~10h, no blues or rares.
> Last nigth left baba running and he had indeed picked up couple blue/rare(9legs also . Seems like barbarian got more proplems with the script, but why? Is it the bigger character model or? Perhaps bigger weapons? Or just that items did not drop with some pattern which happened with baba, resulting "missclicks"?


Okay wow, this could either be a really strange coincidental case of RNG or something weird is happening here. Heh, lets brainstorm on this for now.

----------


## munkki666

Just a suggestion but would it help to see pattern here IF ppl with proplems on picking blues/rares would tell following things.

Which class is theyr botting hero.
Do they run game on fullHD or fullHD "windowed fullscreen"
Did they have follower with them, IF yes which one.
And perhaps suggest try this on wizard since atleast for me its working 100%.(but RNG migth have been on my side in this)

----------


## pinkpanther

> Awesome pinkpanther! Thanks for doing this, do you mind if I incorporate it into the main code?


Sure can its your code anyway, I just put some variable.
Just FYI if there is a loose stone and the first chest is not there, there will be an error because it will click the loose stone and your hero will stop and mess the timing. 
It wont reach the second chest even if its there, 
I think the problem is in the second click or first click I cant really tested it because the loose stone is very rare. You can just change the coordinate for both I think.

----------


## JohnMatrix

Re: Blues / Rares

I run barb with Templar @ 1920 x 1080 and don't have problems with blues or rares. ~8 hour runs while sleeping.

I've changed the LootGold function to walk down, then up like this:



```
Func LootGold()
	MouseMove(960, 700)
	Send("{W DOWN}")
	Sleep(Random(100, 150, 1))
	Send("{W UP}")
	Sleep(Random(700, 800, 1))
	MouseMove(850, 390)
	Send("{W DOWN}")
	Sleep(Random(100, 150, 1))
	Send("{W UP}")
	Sleep(Random(1000, 1500, 1))
EndFunc
```

Maybe the extra moves ensure all potions are looted before other loot routines.

----------


## munkki666

@johnmatrix

THX for sharing code, going to try it myself IF this would fix my babas proplems.

As im not programmer and can understand very little amount from code, i must ask can i just copy paste your code over the existing lootgold function?

----------


## GG-Bots

> @johnmatrix
> 
> THX for sharing code, going to try it myself IF this would fix my babas proplems.
> 
> As im not programmer and can understand very little amount from code, i must ask can i just copy paste your code over the existing lootgold function?


I never made a LootGold() function. But you can take the contents of that fuction and place it at the top of the Loot() function



```
MouseMove(960, 700)
	Send("{W DOWN}")
	Sleep(Random(100, 150, 1))
	Send("{W UP}")
	Sleep(Random(700, 800, 1))
	MouseMove(850, 390)
	Send("{W DOWN}")
	Sleep(Random(100, 150, 1))
	Send("{W UP}")
	Sleep(Random(1000, 1500, 1))
```

----------


## roydecember

I have a problem when it resume game.
As there is a delay when I go to back to the homepage, sometime the mouse cant click the 'resume game' correctly.
How can I give a delay between exit game and resume game?

----------


## GG-Bots

> I have a problem when it resume game.
> As there is a delay when I go to back to the homepage, sometime the mouse cant click the 'resume game' correctly.
> How can I give a delay between exit game and resume game?


Scroll down to line 219ish until you see this:



```
Func RoutineSiege()
	While $UnPaused
		MouseClick("left", 237, 503, 1, 0) ;Clicking Resume Game
		Sleep(Random(13500, 14000, 1))
```

And change that 13500 / 14000 a little higher by a couple thousand or so

Oh sorry you might want to add a short Sleep before the Mouse click, by 1000 or 2000

----------


## roydecember

> Scroll down to line 219ish until you see this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Func RoutineSiege()
> 	While $UnPaused
> 		MouseClick("left", 237, 503, 1, 0) ;Clicking Resume Game
> 		Sleep(Random(13500, 14000, 1))
> ...


work very well now
Thanks

----------


## Alex Pulex Lazzarotto

Someone can help me? 
The bot "work" but when he is near a chest the bot ignore the chest and press "T" and I go in town. 
Why?  :Frown:

----------


## Namesuxx

> Someone can help me? 
> The bot "work" but when he is near a chest the bot ignore the chest and press "T" and I go in town. 
> Why?


Same problem here, and my inventary is in 2 hours full of blue items.

is it possible to take from ghom bot the picup and sell scriptpart and implant it here....?

----------


## glyph244

hey there, first off fantastic program. I'm very happy with the results. 

I am having an issue i hope you can help with. 

2. Last night it worked great, but today, I keep getting a "you attempted to log in too soon after disconnecting" error from the game, which prevents the bot from running anymore. I have to exit d3 before it will let me log in. Any ideas? 

Thank you!

----------


## qoodoo

i let it run for 4 hours...it had full bags and half of them were blue. This is a good bot if you want to run it for less than 5 hours. But if you get unlucky and blues happen to drop where it clicks it picks them up. So you could fill your bags quick or not at all depending on RNG. Still in those 4 hours it was something like 9 legs. I was running 150 MF also.

----------


## heimdal8

> hey there, first off fantastic program. I'm very happy with the results. 
> 
> I am having an issue i hope you can help with. 
> 
> 2. Last night it worked great, but today, I keep getting a "you attempted to log in too soon after disconnecting" error from the game, which prevents the bot from running anymore. I have to exit d3 before it will let me log in. Any ideas? 
> 
> Thank you!


Same here, ran it with great success while I was at work only to come back to the same "you attempted to log in too soon after disconnecting" error.

Think its something to do with the speed of the bot at remaking games?

----------


## pinkpanther

Hi guys tested this yesterday about... 10hr ish.., got 9 legs and one of them set  :Big Grin: 
Btw I've already fixed the loose stone for my custom code error, the one that didnt open the chest sometime still there, since it only about 3-5% chance occurence I choose to ignore it.

The GG Bots that I custom to match your resolution can be found at page 8
The one that already fixed for the loose stone can be found here
GGBotCustom2

Better try it before later maintenance, maybe they will fix this. Cheers.

----------


## musllmelll

bot work fine but...

3hr no lg maybe fix!!! :Frown:

----------


## hildama

> I've addressed this at least 3 or more times already, please read through thread before asking questions. This is because it is not possible for both chests to spawn in the same game, this makes the bot more efficient, as if the first chest is there, the second one won't be and vice versa.


Apologies, I should have been more specific.

This is occuring when there is no upper chest. It goes south, the lower chest is on screen it clicks around a couple times, but never opens the bottom chest.

Again, the bottom chest is there, but it's clicking around a couple times, and then teleporting back home, never having opened the chest.

I'm running a DH with no pet or companion, 1920x1080 full screen windowed, W for force move. Aero turned off on Windows 7. Even removed my transmog that I though might be messing it up.

Fake edit: I've had it successfully open the bottom chest once now. So 1/20 times or so. Usually just ignores the chest when it is right there. Thought I might have fixed it, but no, worked once, then went back to not working.

----------


## :inferno:

Tested. Bot is fully broken on my machine. It doesnt pick up items, doesnt pick up loot, and theres no messages on screen telling you whats its doing.

----------


## justdiablo3

worked fine for me till yesterday I'm using same script i used 3 days ago but now ill run it and come back hours later to find diablo 3 closed ill open diablo 3 and log my character to find one gem in my inventory and that's all.

----------


## Fulkol

Dropped 11 leg (3 set) in 6-8 hours
Still works really well

----------


## GG-Bots

> worked fine for me till yesterday I'm using same script i used 3 days ago but now ill run it and come back hours later to find diablo 3 closed ill open diablo 3 and log my character to find one gem in my inventory and that's all.


This is not an issue with the bot this is an issue with your connectivity to D3 servers. There are some things that say help it like joining General chat in-game.

----------


## Namesuxx

Hello GG-Bots, 

Is it possible to implant a sell system 4 blue and yellow items ? I think its better and easy solution to sell the blue items then search how to slove the massive Blue item pickup problem.

----------


## GG-Bots

> Tested. Bot is fully broken on my machine. It doesnt pick up items, doesnt pick up loot, and theres no messages on screen telling you whats its doing.


It's not supposed to tell you what it is doing, it's just a macro script. If it's not picking anything up or detecting chests try disabling windows aero theme. And make sure you're running 1920 x 1080 windowed fullscreen.

----------


## GG-Bots

> Hello GG-Bots, 
> 
> Is it possible to implant a sell system 4 blue and yellow items ? I think its better and easy solution to sell the blue items then search how to slove the massive Blue item pickup problem.


Making it sell blues/rares would be a big waste of time, it doesn't gain you anything and will make the run take longer.

I've decided to just take out the picking up of gems which should in return make it stop picking up as many blues/rares if any at all.. (If you want to continue picking up gems, I've only commented out that part of the loot function. Just uncomment them to fix it.)

UPDATED: First post download links have been updated, try that!

----------


## Fulkol

One more add from me:
Select the character you want to run with, enter game
Unequip every item except boots (or whatever gives you movspeed) + get movespeed from paragon
Set "auto equip new items" or something like that
You get +8-10 slot for "blues", this should be more than enough to last for 12 hours+

----------


## EverRage

Ran into this issue this morning (or at least that's when I first noticed it). There seems to be something going on that confuses the bot when checking the first chest when it is not there that will cause it to miss the second chest. I watched this happen 3 times in a span of 10-12 minutes.

This happened with the most recent version of the bot and the previous version that I modified to take out gem pickup.

Any ideas as to what is going on?

----------


## Fulkol

> Ran into this issue this morning (or at least that's when I first noticed it). There seems to be something going on that confuses the bot when checking the first chest when it is not there that will cause it to miss the second chest. I watched this happen 3 times in a span of 10-12 minutes.
> 
> This happened with the most recent version of the bot and the previous version that I modified to take out gem pickup.
> 
> Any ideas as to what is going on?


Latency/lag/follower/different color codes?

----------


## EverRage

> Latency/lag/follower/different color codes?


Could be color code issues. I don't use a follower and my ping is very low. Haven't seen any performance issues aside from the server-side issues they were having a while ago.

How would I go about troubleshooting the color code issue?

----------


## jpitty

> Ran into this issue this morning (or at least that's when I first noticed it). There seems to be something going on that confuses the bot when checking the first chest when it is not there that will cause it to miss the second chest. I watched this happen 3 times in a span of 10-12 minutes.
> 
> This happened with the most recent version of the bot and the previous version that I modified to take out gem pickup.
> 
> Any ideas as to what is going on?


I ran into the same problem. It's a problem with the pixel color search. He used a color that appears on the chest as well as the environment on occasion. Which basically means, every game whether there is a chest or not on the top, the bot acts as though there is indeed one.

The Fix: Open up AutoIt3 Window Spy, and join a game till you find the first chest. Take a sample color from the chest. Place that sample color on line 232.



```
	$Chest1 = PixelSearch(580, 219, 1342, 880, 0xD7CCE6, 2) ;Check for Chest
```

By default the value is *AA9BAA*, which works if you leave that value for Chest2, atleast for me it does. And for Chest1 I used the value *D7CCE6* which works fine. Yours may vary depending on your video settings, which is why you'll need to use AutoIt3 Window Spy.

----------


## cheatersprosper

It seems that mine is also missing the second (bottom) chest. It recognizes the first one perfectly, when the first chest isn't there, it walks down halfway then teleports home.

----------


## Panpadillo

Well It started working for me after i changed my desktop wall paper from a dark image to white. But still it skips the second chest occasionally.
I ran it for 6 hours I got 5 legs and no blue or yellows.

----------


## jpitty

> It seems that mine is also missing the second (bottom) chest. It recognizes the first one perfectly, when the first chest isn't there, it walks down halfway then teleports home.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post3040083 (Battlefields T6 Chest Run Bot)




> Well It started working for me after i changed my desktop wall paper from a dark image to white. But still it skips the second chest occasionally.
> I ran it for 6 hours I got 5 legs and no blue or yellows.


 It doesn't necessarily "skip" the second chest, it just thinks that the first chest is there a lot of the times, which it is in fact not. A simple change in the PixelSearch function within the script should fix that problem.

----------


## EverRage

> I ran into the same problem. It's a problem with the pixel color search. He used a color that appears on the chest as well as the environment on occasion. Which basically means, every game whether there is a chest or not on the top, the bot acts as though there is indeed one.
> 
> The Fix: Open up AutoIt3 Window Spy, and join a game till you find the first chest. Take a sample color from the chest. Place that sample color on line 232.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 	$Chest1 = PixelSearch(580, 219, 1342, 880, 0xD7CCE6, 2) ;Check for Chest
> ```
> ...


It seemed to work for a while but it still does it on occasion. I will keep testing from time to time and see if i can find that "sweet spot".

Out of curiosity, has anyone tried (or is anyone capable of) making the search terms for the chest based off more than one pixel? Maybe like sample color 1 within a given proximity to sample color 2. 

Also, what's the longest you guys have let this run for?  :Smile:  I ran for about 14 hours between last night and today. 9 hour session today after the maintenance net me 8 legends 4 of which were set items lol (IK helm, travelers and compass, and blackthorne pants).

----------


## jpitty

> It seemed to work for a while but it still does it on occasion. I will keep testing from time to time and see if i can find that "sweet spot".
> 
> Out of curiosity, has anyone tried (or is anyone capable of) making the search terms for the chest based off more than one pixel? Maybe like sample color 1 within a given proximity to sample color 2. 
> 
> Also, what's the longest you guys have let this run for?  I ran for about 14 hours between last night and today. 9 hour session today after the maintenance net me 8 legends 4 of which were set items lol (IK helm, travelers and compass, and blackthorne pants).


You would add *N* variation to the PixelSearch function. It's a number between 0-255. For example, if you have the line:



```
$Chest1 = PixelSearch(580, 219, 1342, 880, 0xD7CCE6, 2) ;Check for Chest
```

The 2 represents your variation. So in this case the PixelSearch will find the color D7CCE6, and 2 shades of variation. You could try increasing this number and see if that works better for you.

----------


## EverRage

Thanks! I'll try that.

----------


## pinkpanther

> It seemed to work for a while but it still does it on occasion. I will keep testing from time to time and see if i can find that "sweet spot".
> 
> Out of curiosity, has anyone tried (or is anyone capable of) making the search terms for the chest based off more than one pixel? Maybe like sample color 1 within a given proximity to sample color 2. 
> 
> Also, what's the longest you guys have let this run for?  I ran for about 14 hours between last night and today. 9 hour session today after the maintenance net me 8 legends 4 of which were set items lol (IK helm, travelers and compass, and blackthorne pants).


Hi, one of the reason the bot make mistake is the 'storm thing in the map' there is like snow particle moving that can mess with the color pixel. 
The other is performance, MS but I think u dont have issue with this.

For me if it still around 10% mistake it still acceptable since this is not like checking the actual chest but only the color, I still got 1++ leg per hr anyway.  :Big Grin: 

Btw got about 12Leg including 1very usefull set class and 3useless set i dont need to mention, [10 hr run]

----------


## SATANourSAVIOR

This is excellent. 
Works like charm.
Thank you!

----------


## Namesuxx

Maybe im wrong but it seems fixed on EU, running 6,5 hours and no leg. q6 MF 101.

----------


## Fulkol

> Maybe im wrong but it seems fixed on EU, running 6,5 hours and no leg. q6 MF 101.


It's not fixed
Just "harvested" this from 8+12 hours of running (stashed once, identified at once)


btw
Mf doesn't count when farming chests

----------


## munkki666

YUP, its NOT fixed. Just got 14legs last nigth.(~9h)

----------


## alastor2262

> Hi, one of the reason the bot make mistake is the 'storm thing in the map' there is like snow particle moving that can mess with the color pixel. 
> The other is performance, MS but I think u dont have issue with this.
> 
> For me if it still around 10% mistake it still acceptable since this is not like checking the actual chest but only the color, I still got 1++ leg per hr anyway. 
> 
> Btw got about 12Leg including 1very usefull set class and 3useless set i dont need to mention, [10 hr run]


for me there was 2 reason why I was missing the first chest in about 10% of the case
first was the pixel in the center of the screen that appear sometimes( I reduce size of the searchbox to the right)
and second was when the chest is in the top most position (I increase size of the searchbox to the top)

by changing slightly the size of the box I solve all of these case as far as I can tell.
here is my parameter for chest1 :



> $Chest1 = PixelSearch(380, 159, 1142, 880, 0xAA9BAA, 2) ;Check for Chest

----------


## Robman

Seems for me chests r dropping less loot  :Frown:

----------


## DecardCain

4 Hours, 1 set 5 legs.

----------


## Pommimies

you should add to all teleportations a pixel recognize so the bot wouldn't do teleportations while in loading screen.

----------


## tangerines

I only started running this last night with good results. But now I am being disrupted with Error 42002 which does not allow the bot the automatically resume game after exiting right away - so the bot stops working. Any advice? Should I stop as Blizzard might have found a pattern with my botting?

----------


## qoodoo

Man I dunno...I must have terrible RNG the last day. Last night I let it run for 5 hours and I woke up to 3 legs. Today after going out during the afternoon I came back after another 4 hours and I only had 2 legs. I'm gonna see what happens tonight.

Seriously the first few nights I ran this in 5 hours I had 10 or so legs each time.

----------


## womd

I was having issues with the bot not finding second chest as well and figured it was rng with the snow or some other variance so i did a messy workaround that seems to be working


```
$Chest2 = PixelSearch(580, 219, 1342, 880, 0xAA9BAA, 2) ;Check for Chest
	If Not @error Then
		MouseClick("left", $Chest2[0], $Chest2[1] + 24, 2, 1) ;Looting Chest
		Sleep(Random(2200, 2400, 1))
		Loot()
		Sleep(Random(400, 600, 1))
		Send("{B DOWN}")
		Sleep(Random(100, 120, 1))
		Send("{B UP}")
		Sleep(Random(7100, 7300, 1))
		Send("{ESC DOWN}")
		Sleep(Random(100, 120, 1))
		Send("{ESC UP}")
		Sleep(Random(1000, 1200, 1))
		MouseClick("left", 253, 479, 1, 0)
		Sleep(Random(6300, 6500, 1))

	ElseIf @error Then
			Sleep(Random)(200, 250, 1))
			PixelSearch(580, 219, 1342, 880, 0xAA9BAA, 2) ;Check for Chest again
	If Not @error Then
		MouseClick("left", $Chest2[0], $Chest2[1] + 24, 2, 1) ;Looting Chest
		Sleep(Random(2200, 2400, 1))
		Loot()
		Sleep(Random(400, 600, 1))
		Send("{B DOWN}")
		Sleep(Random(100, 120, 1))
		Send("{B UP}")
		Sleep(Random(7100, 7300, 1))
		Send("{ESC DOWN}")
		Sleep(Random(100, 120, 1))
		Send("{ESC UP}")
		Sleep(Random(1000, 1200, 1))
		MouseClick("left", 253, 479, 1, 0)
		Sleep(Random(6300, 6500, 1))

	ElseIf @error Then
		Send("{B DOWN}")
		Sleep(Random(100, 120, 1))
		Send("{B UP}")
		Sleep(Random(7100, 7300, 1))
		Send("{ESC DOWN}")
		Sleep(Random(100, 120, 1))
		Send("{ESC UP}")
		Sleep(Random(1000, 1200, 1))
		MouseClick("left", 253, 479, 1, 0)
		Sleep(Random(6300, 6500, 1))
	EndIf
	EndIf
	EndIf
```

I basically nested the pixel search in the if/else statement a second time with a small delay. more or less it will check twice now. idk if there is a more elegant way to do this, but from a couple runs it did not miss :P

----------


## tangerines

Can something help or direct me as to rescripting (increasing) the time delay for resuming game? I think I am creating too many games so blizzard has possibly flagged me for error 42002. Any help will be appreciated.

----------


## DecardCain

I'm not sure why but this has been starting to crash my client. It'll work for a few hours and then the client will be stuck causing me to force close. Anyone else getting this?? Seems weird.

----------


## DecardCain

> I'm not sure why but this has been starting to crash my client. It'll work for a few hours and then the client will be stuck causing me to force close. Anyone else getting this?? Seems weird.


Well I did a scan and repair on Diablo 3 using the battle.net app and all is well so for. Hopefully it stays this way, this bot had been really successful for me.

----------


## Namesuxx

i got this Error 42002 too. the bot runs now just every 3rd run.

----------


## munkki666

No errors here. Anyway who ever gets errors, i may advice to not bot ATM. In D2 when account got flagged, it usually hanged on making games.

E: i mean when cd-key get flagged, someone would have corrected me so had to edit :P

----------


## mill4498

Any way to slow down the entering of the game a little bit? When it joins too fast I get stuck at the loading screen....thanks fellas.

----------


## leggojake

has the drops been nerfed? I ran it for 10 hours and I got one legend lol

----------


## munkki666

> has the drops been nerfed? I ran it for 10 hours and I got one legend lol


No, i keep getting +10legs everynigth(~8h)

----------


## EverRage

Hey guys, I just wanted to share some thoughts on how we might be able to optimize the chest running script.

First and easiest fix to help maximize your useful runs (runs where a chest is looted). If the chest 1 detection fails, don't have a detection function for chest 2, just have the bot click where the chest would be then run through the loot search. This will guarantee you never miss the 2nd chest, meaning your only problem becomes the ability to accurately detect the first chest.

The 2 situations I have seen with chest 1 detection: The chest is not there but the bot thinks it is and much less commonly the chest is there and the bot thinks it is not.

Proposed solution: is it possible to have the bot mouse over where the chest would be and do a pixel search on the blue color that appears when you are hovering over a clickable like a chest or armor/weapon rack?

I am not very good with coding these (I don't know the scripting language), but if someone is capable of making these changes, could you please evaluate the idea and code it if you think it is viable? I'm more than happy to monitor the bot and report back on results  :Smile:

----------


## EierKopfZwerg

> Any way to slow down the entering of the game a little bit? When it joins too fast I get stuck at the loading screen....thanks fellas.


Same prob sometimes here...

----------


## Lasperic

> Same prob sometimes here...


open the au3 file and search for



```
Func RoutineSiege()
	While $UnPaused
		MouseClick("left", 237, 503, 1, 0) ;Clicking Resume Game
```

change it to 



```
Func RoutineSiege()
	While $UnPaused
	   	Sleep(Random(5000, 5200, 1))
		MouseClick("left", 237, 503, 1, 0) ;Clicking Resume Game
```

This will make to bot wait after leaving the game and clicking resume game (if you increase / decrease 5000, 5200 it will wait longer/shorter ) .

----------


## Robman

> Hey guys, I just wanted to share some thoughts on how we might be able to optimize the chest running script.
> 
> First and easiest fix to help maximize your useful runs (runs where a chest is looted). If the chest 1 detection fails, don't have a detection function for chest 2, just have the bot click where the chest would be then run through the loot search. This will guarantee you never miss the 2nd chest, meaning your only problem becomes the ability to accurately detect the first chest.
> 
> The 2 situations I have seen with chest 1 detection: The chest is not there but the bot thinks it is and much less commonly the chest is there and the bot thinks it is not.
> 
> Proposed solution: is it possible to have the bot mouse over where the chest would be and do a pixel search on the blue color that appears when you are hovering over a clickable like a chest or armor/weapon rack?
> 
> I am not very good with coding these (I don't know the scripting language), but if someone is capable of making these changes, could you please evaluate the idea and code it if you think it is viable? I'm more than happy to monitor the bot and report back on results


I think The chest detection seems to work fine?

Have u ever seen both chests spawn?

----------


## EverRage

> I think The chest detection seems to work fine?
> 
> Have u ever seen both chests spawn?


Chest detection on chest 2 is not fine. It fails more often than chest 1. One of the chests will spawn and only one. 

I have watched the script run through ~300 runs and there is an average of 20% failure to loot a chest with no additions/modifications to the code.

----------


## Geo125

> Chest detection on chest 2 is not fine. It fails more often than chest 1. One of the chests will spawn and only one. 
> 
> I have watched the script run through ~300 runs and there is an average of 20% failure to loot a chest with no additions/modifications to the code.


Are you saying it doesn't click on the chest? Or are you saying it doesn't pick up the items from the chest?

----------


## Geo125

> No, i keep getting +10legs everynigth(~8h)


What's your magic find? Mine is at 64% and have only gotten 3 in over 6 hours. The other night I got 10+ in 7 hours.

----------


## EverRage

> Are you saying it doesn't click on the chest? Or are you saying it doesn't pick up the items from the chest?


It misses the chest entirely.

----------


## zabilac

I've seen it miss the chest itself, attempt to click on the chest and the chest just doesn't open(rarer)

----------


## EverRage

What I mean is more that, the chest is not there but the bot thinks it is. So it goes through the motions as if the chest were there and it were looting it.

----------


## Panpadillo

Anybody else having error when trying to resume game ? 

"You have logged in too soon after being disconnected. Please try again later (code 42002)"

What to do?

----------


## musllmelll

"You have logged in too soon after being disconnected. Please try again later (code 42002)"

same prob

----------


## siaox

removed by me

----------


## womd

so glad you gave us the source to tweak. I fixed the pause function because it was driving me crazy  :Wink:  I also used the idea someone had to mouseover the chest and look for the blue outline pixel. this actually worked really well as the blue contrasts to everything else in that area. I was about to setup the second chest the same way when I realized, if the first chest doesn't spawn then the second one is there for sure. why go through the trouble of searching for a pixel when I can just click the known coordinates.

should be noted that image search is not worth fooling with. either I did not setup the parameters right or the image isn't clear enough, but wasted a lot of time and it never found the chest  :EEK!: 

thnx again for the bot, going to try to implement a run counter to take breaks and maybe a file to keep track of # of runs # of drops etc

edit- forgot to mention 0x647ea6 was the blue color I used if anyone was curious

----------


## Geo125

I'm only getting about 4 leg for every 7-9 hours. I feel like the bot is missing some dropped leg from the second chest. The reason I say this is because I watched the bot for about 50 runs, and when it clicks on the second chest, it seems to avoid the next step. It doesn't loot gems and it doesn't use force move to collect the gold. The first chest has no problem. This definitely has to be the case because as soon as the second chest is clicked, my char starts to teleport back...This happens about 90% of the time on the second chest, but there are some instances where it uses an extra click to get to the 2nd chest, and then operates correctly. Weird...Anyone know a fix to this?

----------


## EverRage

> so glad you gave us the source to tweak. I fixed the pause function because it was driving me crazy  I also used the idea someone had to mouseover the chest and look for the blue outline pixel. this actually worked really well as the blue contrasts to everything else in that area. I was about to setup the second chest the same way when I realized, if the first chest doesn't spawn then the second one is there for sure. why go through the trouble of searching for a pixel when I can just click the known coordinates.
> 
> should be noted that image search is not worth fooling with. either I did not setup the parameters right or the image isn't clear enough, but wasted a lot of time and it never found the chest 
> 
> thnx again for the bot, going to try to implement a run counter to take breaks and maybe a file to keep track of # of runs # of drops etc
> 
> edit- forgot to mention 0x647ea6 was the blue color I used if anyone was curious


Good job implementing that! I thought it might work out pretty well. Would you mind sharing the bits of code you modified?

----------


## zabilac

Also getting the game creation 42002 Error

----------


## EverRage

> Also getting the game creation 42002 Error


Never had that error come up

----------


## zabilac

This is after 2 days of playing/botting maybe 20 of them, so i don't think most people will encounter it

----------


## EverRage

> This is after 2 days of playing/botting maybe 20 of them, so i don't think most people will encounter it


I've been playing/botting for about 16-20 hours a day over the last 3 days and haven't gotten it once. Hard to say why it is happening exactly.

----------


## jpitty

I received that error yesterday, so I took a break for a bit and came back and it seemed to help. 

But I just ran this bot for ~10 hours last night and had two legendaries. That's with 281% MF on T6.

----------


## glyph244

Yeah ive been getting the 42002 error quite a bit, it's aggrivating. Over 12 hours I'm getting around 4-5 leg, when I was getting 10+ I don't know if this error is the cause, or the program is not hitting the 2nd chest often enough (which is possible, that happens alot), but I have had these results enough to confidently say it's not just RNG causing my low numbers.

----------


## sp3cialk29

How can you make it pick up gems?

----------


## EverRage

> How can you make it pick up gems?


Look towards the bottom in the source code where you see this

;$GemColor = PixelSearch(620, 300, 1400, 880, 0x99BBFF, 2)
;If Not @error Then
; MouseClick("left", $GemColor[0], $GemColor[1], 1, 1)
;Sleep(Random(1800, 2000, 1))
;EndIf

Remove all the semi colons at the front of the code lines this will make the code functional again. However, the gem pick up might lead to picking up unwanted blues and filling your inventory fast (leads to missing legends cause of a full inventory)

----------


## womd

[AutoIt] chest-run - Pastebin.com
pastebin of the code tweaks i did for anyone interested
(note i changed my force to move and town buttons so change to w/e you use if you us the code)

@the gem discussion would suggest putting the force move action before the check for loot in the loot function just to pickup pots. would need to adjust the area it searches for the legs then too.

----------


## musllmelll

what happen !

8hr no error 4002 got 1 leg TT(blizz fix somthing?)

----------


## Woink

> what happen !
> 
> 8hr no error 4002 got 1 leg TT(blizz fix somthing?)


Then they must've fixed this tonight because I ran it last night for 10 hours and got 13 legs 2 set items. Pretty sure it's your bot not picking up your drops.

----------


## Namesuxx

same here, 8 hours 1 leg, i start it again and report the results.

----------


## hello3100

May be RNG, but I just started this bot for the first time and got a legendary within 5 minutes and another 1 in an hour.

----------


## Samztwitch

Great bot!  :Smile:  Had a couple problems with it getting stuck when i first tried it but today i started at around 09.00 and came how 16.22 and it was still running and this is the result:


I see a mirrorball, SOJ & firebird set piece  :Smile:  DAAMN IM LUCKY. I got every single item i wanted today  :Big Grin:

----------


## schlipperknoten

> Great bot!  Had a couple problems with it getting stuck when i first tried it but today i started at around 09.00 and came how 16.22 and it was still running and this is the result:
> 
> 
> I see a mirrorball, SOJ & firebird set piece  DAAMN IM LUCKY. I got every single item i wanted today



gz, but why exposing your identity on a forum? Im sure blozzard is also sniffing around here, but worst would be some1 reported you :x

----------


## schlipperknoten

possible to get this for lower resolutions?? im talking about anything below 1280x1024 ! Would be very nice..

----------


## Samztwitch

> gz, but why exposing your identity on a forum? Im sure blozzard is also sniffing around here, but worst would be some1 reported you :x


Doesnt show my battletag and i honestly don't care very much :P

----------


## jpitty

Just set this up and changed some coding so it's multiboxing enabled now. Works fairly well and swaps to each alt to do the loot function properly. Only problem I got is that sometimes when a click is sent, the coordinates get messed up with the other alts. 
I fixed it though by sending a double-click instead of a single. So it works now but probably not the most efficient.

----------


## Namesuxx

> Just set this up and changed some coding so it's multiboxing enabled now. Works fairly well and swaps to each alt to do the loot function properly. Only problem I got is that sometimes when a click is sent, the coordinates get messed up with the other alts. 
> I fixed it though by sending a double-click instead of a single. So it works now but probably not the most efficient.



Hi, can you share your modifications with us ? Im Multiboxing too,... it would be very nice !!! And if possible a little FAQ to this. THX a lot !

----------


## jpitty

> Hi, can you share your modifications with us ? Im Multiboxing too,... it would be very nice !!! And if possible a little FAQ to this. THX a lot !


Sure thing. I ran it last night for and woke up to an error while looting a set item. But it had been running for atleast 5 hours prior to the error so it may be an error in the loot function of looting set items. 
I'll have to check it out when I get home in a few hours and I can post what I have currently if I don't find an obvious error within the code. 
I might just make a separate thread, but as oh right now it works using ISBoxer with 3 accounts.

Edit: Figured out the problem. I forgot 2 commas.  :Frown: 
Here's the code that I tweaked. Not the best, but it works:
http://pastebin.com/gG0mMhBe

----------


## DjentRx

The bot isn't picking up legendaries that drop. Otherwise it's working great. Anyone know a fix? Thanks.

----------


## jpitty

> The bot isn't picking up legendaries that drop. Otherwise it's working great. Anyone know a fix? Thanks.


Could be multiple things. The color of the pixel, the search area, your resolution. First thing I'd suggest is changing the pixel color it's searching for.

----------


## HolGORE

doesnt work for me at all
he ignores the chests. i already tried to change the "color" of the chests, but doesnt help.
at which position should i take the color?

----------


## DjentRx

> Could be multiple things. The color of the pixel, the search area, your resolution. First thing I'd suggest is changing the pixel color it's searching for.


Thanks for the reply. My resolution is 1920 x 1080. I apologize in advance if this is a dumb question but, how would I go about changing the pixel color it's searching for? I'm unsure how I would edit the search area either. 

Thanks again for your help.

----------


## jpitty

> Thanks for the reply. My resolution is 1920 x 1080. I apologize in advance if this is a dumb question but, how would I go about changing the pixel color it's searching for? I'm unsure how I would edit the search area either. 
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


Refer to line 296:


```
$LegColor = PixelSearch(620, 300, 1400, 880, 0xFF8000, 2)
```

Pink is your X coordinates, Orange is your Y coordinates. You could mess around with those using the program "AutoIt3 Window Spy" that comes with AutoIt. You would also use it to change the color, shown as "0xFF8000", which is the standard legendary color. Just hover over a specified area and the program will display which color it is hovering over. Then replace the color. 
You would need to find all the other lines that use the Leg Color and Set Color located in the Loot() function.

----------


## DjentRx

> Refer to line 296:
> 
> 
> ```
> $LegColor = PixelSearch(620, 300, 1400, 880, 0xFF8000, 2)
> ```
> 
> Pink is your X coordinates, Orange is your Y coordinates. You could mess around with those using the program "AutoIt3 Window Spy" that comes with AutoIt. You would also use it to change the color, shown as "0xFF8000", which is the standard legendary color. Just hover over a specified area and the program will display which color it is hovering over. Then replace the color. 
> You would need to find all the other lines that use the Leg Color and Set Color located in the Loot() function.


Thanks a ton for the insight, I almost have this figured out I think. One last question... I noticed there are many different color codes I could use for both set and leg items, so I was curious if there was a trick to finding one that generally should work or at least a way to quickly test and see if the one I did choose will work.

----------


## jpitty

> Thanks a ton for the insight, I almost have this figured out I think. One last question... I noticed there are many different color codes I could use for both set and leg items, so I was curious if there was a trick to finding one that generally should work or at least a way to quickly test and see if the one I did choose will work.


Personally what I do is take a screenshot, load it into Photoshop, zoom in really close and take a sample color from the item name. 
The color code that's default for this bot is the standard color for legs and sets, but considering yours isn't picking them up properly, you'll have to do what I said earlier.
A quick and easy way to test it is to resume a game, run to the chest, drop a set or legendary piece by the chest, TP back to town and run your bot.
At first it'll act like its clicking the Resume Game button and move your character to the left, then about 10 seconds later it'll function as normal. If it picks up the set or leg then you're good to go.

----------


## jpitty

> doesnt work for me at all
> he ignores the chests. i already tried to change the "color" of the chests, but doesnt help.
> at which position should i take the color?


I use the aura color around the chest. It's the pinkish color.

----------


## dotme

I can't get this to do more then a few runs without getting an error(recently disconnected from a game).other then skipping the bottom chest this was working wonders a few days ago. Turn it on when I went to bed,woke up with 8+ legendaries.
:/

----------


## Samztwitch

Did this today again like i did last night, result from 08.00-17.05 below!

----------


## Spooch

Thanks for the bot, been running it for 1 hour, but sadly no legs yet.

Keep up the good work! and + 5 rep

----------


## LordKffs

Very nice work with the bot, have yielded me quite a few legendaries so far! I have a few questions though.

I have 2 accounts, which I run this on, on different occasions. But it works like a charm on one of them and not the other. I run barbs on both and there isn't any difference in settings.
Basically one acc does everything right, looks for 2nd chest when 1st isn't there. But the other doesn't (my main acc), it just runs like there is a chest on 1st but there isn't and doesn't check for 2nd. Anyone have a clue?

Also, I'm curious, how many run bots on their mainaccounts?

edit: figured it out, was my colours on my gear that was bugging it out. haha

----------


## Spooch

> Also, I'm curious, how many run bots on their main accounts?


I always bot on my main accounts (D3, WoW, PoE and so on.) Mainly because i simply can't afford buying extra accounts.
That being said, i'm always fully aware of the Consequences that may follow!

----------


## dotme

Just wondering, is there a way to get this to run all the chests in the area. It might take more time, but I feel it would help with the error people are getting.

----------


## kaboommst

is there anyway to get a reconnect function to this awesome bot, i got d/c everynow and then thanks to my shitty ISP

----------


## Fulkol

> Also, I'm curious, how many run bots on their mainaccounts?
> 
> edit: figured it out, was my colours on my gear that was bugging it out. haha


I have 2 accounts 1 for just botting and 1 main, but since you can't earn money with it I'm using it to farm a specified legendary which I failed to obtain on normal gameplay (example Falcon flail)
So I use it on my main, but not longer than 10 hours a day and no bots like demonbuddy for farming everything + xp, just the legs ( I guess I won't hurt anyone doing this)

----------


## Spooch

Just ran the bot from 03:00 to 16:00

Got 19 Legs
Started with 4.915.000 gold
Ended up with 8.406.000 gold

Screenshot by Lightshot

----------


## jaibo

Does chest drop anything thats in the game expect bounties?

----------


## Daggerlance

This appears to be working well. Awesome work! 

I am curious of the MF folks have. I recently started playing again and ditched all my magic find gear. I hope it wasn't too big of a mistake...

----------


## qoodoo

> This appears to be working well. Awesome work! 
> 
> I am curious of the MF folks have. I recently started playing again and ditched all my magic find gear. I hope it wasn't too big of a mistake...


nope not really MF doesnt do much anymore...only has 10% of total for legendaries...so 300% is actually 30% effective on legs. So like farming T1 vs T3 outisde a rift.

----------


## charzy

is this bot ban-able?
i remember doing sarkoth and got banned...even though that was apparently 'undetectable'

----------


## jsmoker

Ofc its ban reasons if they momitor you

----------


## magiceffect

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ru2x...ArPCj2Fnn_M2IN

Could the script be modified to do this run on t6?

----------


## fstop

working great for me

----------


## mill4498

This bot got me star metal kukri.....thank you!!!!!

----------


## detroit1103

Any way we could add in some scripting for this to write a Notepad file of how many runs and how many legendaries/gold you've picked up? Not sure how complex that is but if someone points me to the right areas I will work on screwing around with it. I like this bot a lot, my only issue is wanting to record data from like a 12 hour farm session and compare the gold/drop rate to a Ghom bot or my other bot I've been using.

----------


## CyberRaver

ran this last night for about 4 hours, got 1 set item and 3 other legs, works nicely, im running it for about 13-14 hours today and will post results when I get home

----------


## unrealowned

> a 12 hour farm session


Isn't running a 12 hr session basically asking for a ban?

----------


## CyberRaver

Not really, when I play on a day off ill be up at 9 am, and play through to midnight, depends on the day, but nothing out of the ordinary really

I botted 12 hours a day every day in wow, just depends how and when I spose

----------


## Namesuxx

> Sure thing. I ran it last night for and woke up to an error while looting a set item. But it had been running for atleast 5 hours prior to the error so it may be an error in the loot function of looting set items. 
> I'll have to check it out when I get home in a few hours and I can post what I have currently if I don't find an obvious error within the code. 
> I might just make a separate thread, but as oh right now it works using ISBoxer with 3 accounts.
> 
> Edit: Figured out the problem. I forgot 2 commas. 
> Here's the code that I tweaked. Not the best, but it works:
> Multiboxing Chest Run - Pastebin.com


Thx a lot 4 sharing with us ! 
One more Question/Problem, is it possible run it on 800x600 becorse if i run it on four 1920x1080 resolutions it lags a little bit.

----------


## jpitty

> Thx a lot 4 sharing with us ! 
> One more Question/Problem, is it possible run it on 800x600 becorse if i run it on four 1920x1080 resolutions it lags a little bit.


The script currently just runs in 1920x1080, so your in game resolution and monitor resolution should be at that. But for multiboxing it'll still work the same way. As long as all your screens are set at that resolution even though they aren't actually showing it in your monitor. 
But it's beyond my knowledge to change it to work for you. If it's large you can always just increase the sleep timers accordingly. 
I modified a newer version of the 3 account multiboxing that I can share when I get home. It's much more reliable with the chests. I got 20 legs in 7 hours last night.

----------


## RodeoRaider

Please share it, that would be awesome, jpitty!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Daggerlance

Had a terrific night. 2 set items and about 10 legs. Had 23% move speed.

Ran it for another 5-6 hours at work, only 2 legs. Had 25% move speed. Strange....

Does move speed matter at all?

----------


## excrucio

is doing this better then doing ghom if exp and gold is not relevant ?

----------


## qoodoo

> is doing this better then doing ghom if exp and gold is not relevant ?


if you can do ghom on t5/t6 efficiently its better imo but it does bug out sometimes. This never bugs out but man some nights 5-6 hours you get like 2 legs then some nights maybe 5-7...then rarely you get 10+ from 8-9 hours. The first few days I did this...I had like 8 legs after 4 hours..ever since then my drops have sucked 2-3 after 4-5 hours.

----------


## LordKffs

> Had a terrific night. 2 set items and about 10 legs. Had 23% move speed.
> 
> Ran it for another 5-6 hours at work, only 2 legs. Had 25% move speed. Strange....
> 
> Does move speed matter at all?


I think with that small samplesize, we can positively say it's just RNG. I get great runs with 25%, but sometimes the luck just won't be on your side.

----------


## JohnMatrix

> Any way we could add in some scripting for this to write a Notepad file of how many runs and how many legendaries/gold you've picked up? Not sure how complex that is but if someone points me to the right areas I will work on screwing around with it. I like this bot a lot, my only issue is wanting to record data from like a 12 hour farm session and compare the gold/drop rate to a Ghom bot or my other bot I've been using.


Here is my modified file.

Link: FileSwap.com : Exploit-o-Bot-Rev.au3 download free

It will log runs and loots. The Coven bot is converted to walking for all classes as well.

It needs "w" for Force Move.

----------


## jinxderp

Been trying this out and trying to tweak it as much as i can. Running it on 25% MS but this will not click any chest. It runs towards it. turns and looks for the other chest, but wont open any. I have changed the color of the glow and everything as suggested. Any other tips?

----------


## pinkpanther

Hi Guys, I made some update for the customized bot. I just had time to post it today.
This give an efficient moving for your character but add a lot of delay here and there.
ChestBot-v1.2

*WARNING
- tested on another resolution [1920*1080] and it fail [so it will fail on another resolutio], I will update again sometime later. Only for 1366*780 for now
*
Update :
- Change the chest check behavior - now it will move the mouse to 'first chest' location then check the glowing blue color around it when you hover your mouse instead checking the 'chest' itself. If no 'first chest' found go directly to the 'second chest' and loot it without checking if its there - this reduce miss significantly, if my internet connection stable it wont miss any chest anymore.
- 25%MS is a must since moving timing is important. 13%MS is still acceptable but I wont guarantee it.
- Change the search area for the loot - Remember lootarea is relative depend on where you stand. Make it bigger if you want. 
- Give color search for [healthbar, waypoint, resume game]
- Give workaround for "Login too soon issue" or "disconnect issue without relogin" - this workaround will only work if you got it at resume game part. It will wait about 50 sec then press esc, if you got the dc problem and after 50sec-- the screen is not in resume game I wont give a guarantee work [depend on where it dc and what will happen after it dc and press esc], u need to kill it and reset manually if you got this problem
- Give a lot of delay after open chest - this to make sure all loot item [gold, gears, items] drop before actually moving to loot gold or items so it wont mess your loot area
- Give some delay after loading/TP/leaving game - no delay gimme a lot of DC/Login too soon problem
- Change loot priority to - check 3 set items then 3 leg then 3 gem/pot
- $coeft is not used in chest run anymore, since it will wait look for healthbar/resume game but if your PC is too slow and after click wp it go to load screen like after 5sec or more please change the delay [line 315]

Someone ask me to remove the gem loot, because it make issue with leg loot [I dont think this relevant except the pot/gem is too far away from the leg], but you can just add semicolon ";" at the front of line 388-390 to comment the gem/pot loot

Tested on 1366*768 px only, 12legs in 8hr. it will work on "not widescreen" Monitor, the old version wont work because the map position will be different at "not widescreen" resolution.

Use bot recommendation
- give it a rest [too long use will reduce your leg drop] [reduce chance your account to be monitored then banned]
- still play it normally and casually [killing mob will increase your leg chance if you dont get anything] - still questionable but statistically true
- if you see the login too soon / dc issue a lot, I really really recommend you to stop using it and try again tomorrow  :Big Grin: 

How to custom it
- increase the loot area [line 12-15] - recommended if you use big resolution since I notice the character looks like bigger there [not sure]
-- reduce the leftLoot and topLoot variable
-- increase the rightLoot and bottomLoot variable

----------


## jinxderp

> Been trying this out and trying to tweak it as much as i can. Running it on 25% MS but this will not click any chest. It runs towards it. turns and looks for the other chest, but wont open any. I have changed the color of the glow and everything as suggested. Any other tips?



After more tweaking i got it working 88% of the time that is. Now i have issues with it not picking up legs. I watched for the last little while and noticed it didn't pick up either sets or norm legs.

Anyone offer what i can look for or tweak

----------


## jpitty

> Please share it, that would be awesome, jpitty!


Req: 
1.) ISBoxer
2.) 3 Accounts; can do more or less, but you'd have to modify code
3.) ISBoxer Main Screen at the resolution of 1280x720, Top Left, the small windows should be at 640x360 directly below the main screen.
4.) In-Game and Monitor Resolution set to 1920x1080 Windowed Fullscreen

Chest MultiBoxing v2 - Pastebin.com 

Edit: Have alt's inventory setup as follows: http://oi61.tinypic.com/2zfv4ls.jpg

Anymore questions just PM me.

----------


## Simpoh

All right, thanks to this bot, I've yielded probably 100+ legs in the past several days, running it 12+ hours a day (in school, and sleeping), I've gotten probably close to 20~ set items, and the rest legendary's.

----------


## kimboy11

I have downloaded and used the bot fine but now the bot will miss the waypoint when it opens up the map for some reason.

This problem occurred when changing from 1920*768 to 1366*780 to try out the new bot released by pinkpanther. i reverted back to 1920*768 and wont work.
also the bot wouldn't even start on 1366*780.

the mouse cursor will go a little bit above the battlefields of eternity waypoint.

could i get some help please??

----------


## detroit1103

> Here is my modified file.
> 
> Link: FileSwap.com : Exploit-o-Bot-Rev.au3 download free
> 
> It will log runs and loots. The Coven bot is converted to walking for all classes as well.
> 
> It needs "w" for Force Move.


It misses the portal quite a bit.

----------


## riven2k

I can't seem to get the v1.2 code to work. I compiled using autoit under boith x64 and x86 but can't get it to work. Any advice?

----------


## CyberRaver

ran it for 14 hours yesterday, got 14 legs, 1 nats set piece the rest was all random junk really, and about 4 million gold, running it again while I work and ill post results later

----------


## charzy

getting error codes now about loggin in too fast 
anybody else?

----------


## pinkpanther

> I have downloaded and used the bot fine but now the bot will miss the waypoint when it opens up the map for some reason.
> 
> This problem occurred when changing from 1920*768 to 1366*780 to try out the new bot released by pinkpanther. i reverted back to 1920*768 and wont work.
> also the bot wouldn't even start on 1366*780.
> 
> the mouse cursor will go a little bit above the battlefields of eternity waypoint.
> 
> could i get some help please??


Hi it wont work even in the 1366*768 ?? It work fine on mine.. hmm lemme check again the script later I will let u know the result. Please use the old one if you occured any problem.

Maybe you can try to change line 256, and increase the y coordinat by add the $wp[1]

----------


## pinkpanther

> getting error codes now about loggin in too fast 
> anybody else?


You can try my new code, but I found a lot of ppl complaining about it, so you can try it but I wont guarantee the result in your PC. It work perfectly on mine. 1366*768

----------


## kimboy11

> Hi it wont work even in the 1366*768 ?? It work fine on mine.. hmm lemme check again the script later I will let u know the result. Please use the old one if you occured any problem.
> 
> Maybe you can try to change line 256, and increase the y coordinat by add the $wp[1]


the bot in the first post works fine now but the one you recently uploaded wont even start. i push f5 and nothing. push f7 then it quits when i alt+tab. but the mouse wont just move while in game. 

think i'll just stick to the first one. but how do i change it so that i wont get the code 42002 for relogging in too fast? is there a timer that i can change?

----------


## alastor2262

> Here is my modified file.
> 
> Link: FileSwap.com : Exploit-o-Bot-Rev.au3 download free
> 
> It will log runs and loots. The Coven bot is converted to walking for all classes as well.
> 
> It needs "w" for Force Move.


on the coven bot :
Hi,
I notice that sometime bot is missing the portal, was the same in original version
I think starting position is some what different sometime to time
I try to use pixel search on the tp portal but having a hard time finding a pixel that match, iam fairly new at scripting so maybe you can help finding a better solution

----------


## JohnMatrix

> on the coven bot :
> Hi,
> I notice that sometime bot is missing the portal, was the same in original version
> I think starting position is some what different sometime to time
> I try to use pixel search on the tp portal but having a hard time finding a pixel that match, iam fairly new at scripting so maybe you can help finding a better solution


The initial town portal? I've never had this problem and left that portion unchanged.

If you can't find a way to pixel search on the portal you can choose another object or structure the it always in the same location and use that as a reference point for the portal - ie. Haedrig's bench - something like that. Or, you could use the map to take a waypoint somewhere that doesn't checkpoint and then back to town to essentially start you on the waypoint in town. From there the portal should be in the same location.

Otherwise you can check the old older bots posted here to see if the portal pixel search has already been worked out and copy it to work in this script.

----------


## riven2k

Anyone got the v1.2 script to work? My .exe doesn't seem to do anything.

----------


## pinkpanther

Hi guys for my last code please use it only at 1366*768 resolution, I need to compare a lot of things from different resolution since I use a lot of pixelsearch to check the screen. And it cant be check only by the coefficient [noob mistakes, sry guys] on my 1366*768 resolution it work perfectly. never missed any chest and resolved the login too soon issue in the resume game screen. I will make update for other resolution if I have other spare time. Please use my old code/ gg-bot code for other resolution.

I resolved the login too soon by :
- check the resume game color - if detect then click even tough it show the login too soon [wont make any change] - then check healthbar on your topleft portrait recursively [wont detect] - press esc because it wont detect then reset the bot from the start automatically 
Function related : searchHealthBar, searchResumeGame

- if not detect resume game then press esc and reset the bot from the start automatically

----------


## pinkpanther

> Anyone got the v1.2 script to work? My .exe doesn't seem to do anything.


Hi if your screen is not 1366*768 it wont work, noob mistake regarding area for pixel color comparison with each different screen.

----------


## pinkpanther

> the bot in the first post works fine now but the one you recently uploaded wont even start. i push f5 and nothing. push f7 then it quits when i alt+tab. but the mouse wont just move while in game. 
> 
> think i'll just stick to the first one. but how do i change it so that i wont get the code 42002 for relogging in too fast? is there a timer that i can change?


You need to check the resume game screen, for example by checking any color there recursively, then if it fail after like.. 50sec u press esc then end loop and restart the bot from the start automatically.

----------


## kimboy11

> You need to check the resume game screen, for example by checking any color there recursively, then if it fail after like.. 50sec u press esc then end loop and restart the bot from the start automatically.


sorry i dont understand check colour and stuff. I'll just stick with what I have for now i guess.

----------


## jinxderp

Anyone able to help me fix the issue with it not picking up legs? I have changed the color twice now. Went to bed woke up with 3 legs and the rest of my tab full of blues. Changed the color and watched it leave a leg on the ground and tp out.

----------


## Panpadillo

got my thunderfury after a week  :Smile:  thx

----------


## Samztwitch

Does anyone know how to do this while tabbed out? Any way to get this to be done in a virtual machine or something that works? How do i make it so i can run this while playing other games? Really thankful for replies!

----------


## siaox

removed by me

----------


## kimboy11

> this version and the previous 2 vers released by pinkpanther, worked perfectly for me 1366x768 though.


yeah i think my one doesn't work because I use the widescreen version of 1366*768. I dont have a non-widescreen 1366*768 lol. Would be great if it works on 1920*1080

----------


## kimboy11

> Does anyone know how to do this while tabbed out? Any way to get this to be done in a virtual machine or something that works? How do i make it so i can run this while playing other games? Really thankful for replies!


Don't think thats possible.

----------


## charzy

https://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12673329091

this is the code ive been getting
weird cause this is my 3rd day of starting it, but other people have been doing it for weeks!

----------


## detroit1103

> https://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12673329091
> 
> this is the code ive been getting
> weird cause this is my 3rd day of starting it, but other people have been doing it for weeks!


Same here. Started happening yesterday.

----------


## kallepelle

Bot never lootes the down chest. Ever. But first chest works flawless. Got myself an talrasha offhand and a shard of hate + random ring from the first 6h. Ty alot! But anyone has any idea why it doenst loot bottom chest? I've already gone throu the "noob" misstakes he wrote.

----------


## jpitty

> https://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/12673329091
> 
> this is the code ive been getting
> weird cause this is my 3rd day of starting it, but other people have been doing it for weeks!


Increase sleep timers...

----------


## Samztwitch

> Don't think thats possible.


I'm 100% sure it is, i just don't want to waste time to try it and then realise that method didnt work. If i'd install a Virtual Machine and start Diablo 3 and the bot there i believe it would work since it doesnt use my mouse.

----------


## detroit1103

> Bot never lootes the down chest. Ever. But first chest works flawless. Got myself an talrasha offhand and a shard of hate + random ring from the first 6h. Ty alot! But anyone has any idea why it doenst loot bottom chest? I've already gone throu the "noob" misstakes he wrote.


There are several fixes for that outlined in this thread. People have posted the line(s) of code they altered. You should read the thread.

----------


## jpitty

> I'm 100% sure it is, i just don't want to waste time to try it and then realise that method didnt work. If i'd install a Virtual Machine and start Diablo 3 and the bot there i believe it would work since it doesnt use my mouse.


Yes, you can use a virtual machine if you need to work on other things while your bot is playing. I used to use Oracle VM Virtual Box. Nowadays I just have a laptop and a desktop.

----------


## not4bene

Hi guys.
I put together some code from OP and pinkpanther. Added checkboxes for logging to file and picking gems. Also added password field, so if u fill it it will reconnect after dc. For me works very good (res 1920x1080).
Source here:
FileSwap.com : a5cr.au3 download free

----------


## charzy

which line should i edit or add in OP file to add a 20sec break after each game?

edit: not4bene:
your one is very good, goes a tad bit slower and so for me no error messages so far ! Also picks up gems which is great
good job !

edit2: has anybody ever heard of people being banned for looting chests?

----------


## sillybearito

> which line should i edit or add in OP file to add a 20sec break after each game?


I'd like a little info about this as well. I'm getting error 42002 very frequently cutting down on my lewt time! Just a 10 or 20 sec delay should be sufficient.

Thanks and fantastic bot!

----------


## magiceffect

> Hi guys.
> I put together some code from OP and pinkpanther. Added checkboxes for logging to file and picking gems. Also added password field, so if u fill it it will reconnect after dc. For me works very good (res 1920x1080).
> Source here:
> FileSwap.com : a5cr.au3 download free


Hi not4bene, Just tried this for 30 runs, if there is no chest 1, it half runs down, then back up then exits to town. I have yet to see it open chest 2.

----------


## not4bene

> Hi not4bene, Just tried this for 30 runs, if there is no chest 1, it half runs down, then back up then exits to town. I have yet to see it open chest 2.


Do you have Force Move binded to "W"? It works fine for me. If there is no chest 1, it moves down to chest 2 and loots it.

Edit: Just witnessed this too. Try to comment or delete line 235 in code and then test it.

----------


## jpitty

> I'd like a little info about this as well. I'm getting error 42002 very frequently cutting down on my lewt time! Just a 10 or 20 sec delay should be sufficient.
> 
> Thanks and fantastic bot!


Place between lines 353 and 354 add: 

```
 Sleep(Random(10000, 20000, 1))
```

 This will sleep a random time between 10-20 seconds. 



```
353:	 Send("{W Up}")
354: EndFunc
```

----------


## glyph244

I just have the .exe downloaded. Do I need to download the source file to modify like the above? 

Dumb question I know, but I've never done any program modding like this before.

----------


## jinxderp

Can anyone offer suggestions on getting it to pick the legs. 75% of my legs are lost bc it wont pick them up

----------


## jpitty

> I just have the .exe downloaded. Do I need to download the source file to modify like the above? 
> 
> Dumb question I know, but I've never done any program modding like this before.


Yes. You'll need to download the source file.

----------


## charzy

> Hi guys.
> I put together some code from OP and pinkpanther. Added checkboxes for logging to file and picking gems. Also added password field, so if u fill it it will reconnect after dc. For me works very good (res 1920x1080).
> Source here:
> FileSwap.com : a5cr.au3 download free



hey
twice now the bot stops after 40 runs ( exact) any ideas?
it stops at the resume screen

----------


## fecklar

Hi!
Can anyone tell me how can I increase the sleep timer? i'm a totally noob at autoit

I tried increasing the two numbers in this:
Func RoutineSiege()
While $UnPaused
MouseClick("left", 237, 503, 1, 0) ;Clicking Resume Game
Sleep(Random(*13500*, *14000*, 1))

But it didn't work.

----------


## kimboy11

> Place between lines 353 and 354 add: 
> 
> ```
>  Sleep(Random(10000, 20000, 1))
> ```
> 
>  This will sleep a random time between 10-20 seconds. 
> 
> 
> ...


My codes are different to yours at lines 353 and 354



```
353: MouseClick("left", $Chest1[0], $Chest1[1] + 24, 2, 1)
354:Sleep(Random(2200, 2400, 1))
```

the codes are under the title "Func CheckChest"

should I be changing the sleep timer for line 222?



```
;//////Siege Chests///////
219:Func RoutineSiege()
220:	While $UnPaused
221:		MouseClick("left", 237, 503, 1, 0) ;Clicking Resume Game
222:		Sleep(Random(13500, 14000, 1))
223:		Send("{M DOWN}")
```

----------


## kimboy11

> hey
> twice now the bot stops after 40 runs ( exact) any ideas?
> it stops at the resume screen


I can also confirm this. the bot stops after a while at the resume screen.

----------


## jpitty

> My codes are different to yours at lines 353 and 354
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 353: MouseClick("left", $Chest1[0], $Chest1[1] + 24, 2, 1)
> 354:Sleep(Random(2200, 2400, 1))
> ```
> 
> ...


You could change that one as well. You'll just be afking in-game for an extra 10-20 seconds instead of at the menu screen. Or you can add a sleep timer Before the MouseClick function on line 221.

----------


## fecklar

> Hi!
> Can anyone tell me how can I increase the sleep timer? i'm a totally noob at autoit
> 
> I tried increasing the two numbers in this:
> Func RoutineSiege()
> While $UnPaused
> MouseClick("left", 237, 503, 1, 0) ;Clicking Resume Game
> Sleep(Random(*13500*, *14000*, 1))
> 
> But it didn't work.



anyone? :s

----------


## gun404

> Hi!
> Can anyone tell me how can I increase the sleep timer? i'm a totally noob at autoit
> 
> I tried increasing the two numbers in this:
> Func RoutineSiege()
> While $UnPaused
> MouseClick("left", 237, 503, 1, 0) ;Clicking Resume Game
> Sleep(Random(*13500*, *14000*, 1))
> 
> But it didn't work.


The last 2 lines are quite obvious: 
Click the Resume button and then wait 13.5 to 14.0 seconds before doing what ever follows up in the code. 
That time interval is most likely a rough estimate of what it takes for an average PC to load and be ingame.
If your computer is too slow or if you want to have a wait ingame before the bot does whatever it does, increase it.
If you want the script to wait before clicking the button in first place, add another sleep before the MouseClick().

You can increase the timer by increasing the values respectively and restarting/recompiling the script.

----------


## detroit1103

> anyone? :s


My sleep timers work just fine.

----------


## kallepelle

Just read this and it disturbs me since ive been using the battlefield afk farm. 

"http://www.reddit.com/r/Diablo/comments/259b1w/glorious_blizzard_sent_through_a_secret_warden/"

Apparently Blizzard updated the warden last night and that includs "reacognizing all known bots, and also for the first time it can pick up bots using PIXELfind"

so what do u think about this? o,o

----------


## Samztwitch

Any way to make it work for 1280x800 or 1440x900 monitor?

----------


## megaOnion

> Just read this and it disturbs me since ive been using the battlefield afk farm. 
> 
> "http://www.reddit.com/r/Diablo/comments/259b1w/glorious_blizzard_sent_through_a_secret_warden/"
> 
> Apparently Blizzard updated the warden last night and that includs "reacognizing all known bots, and also for the first time it can pick up bots using PIXELfind"
> 
> so what do u think about this? o,o


I've stopped botting right as I saw one person post he got banned, I am going to observe for damage control now. As I have to take these reports of Warden updated to recognize these bots.

----------


## Daggerlance

Vmware. Set up a an so. Install d3. Run the script and minimize.

----------


## hak153

Hi Daggerlance,
Can you please tell me about your PC graphic card and VMWare config to run ROS in VMWare? D3 version 1.xx can work fine in my VMW before but now the ROS does not. When i launch game, it display all black but have sound.

----------


## cyborg5742

just discovered this yesterday(thanks gg-bots for your efforts and sorry cant +rep you coz i got none). working fine till this morning i got "error code 4002 logging in too soon after disconnecting please try again later". something's up and i have to agree with megaOnion, gotta lay low for awhile...

----------


## charzy

putting a 15 sec delay at the resume screen stops the 40002 error happening for me.
imo, if you do it for 4 hrs a day should be fine with decent long delays

----------


## LordKffs

This might be a silly question, but where do you find these error messages? I obviously have them aswell, just don't know where to look :s

----------


## cyborg5742

> putting a 15 sec delay at the resume screen stops the 40002 error happening for me.
> imo, if you do it for 4 hrs a day should be fine with decent long delays


would you kindly teach me sir?

----------


## cyborg5742

> This might be a silly question, but where do you find these error messages? I obviously have them aswell, just don't know where to look :s


my error message just prompt out when i click "resume game" button bro

----------


## LordKffs

> my error message just prompt out when i click "resume game" button bro


Oh okay... Anyone know why my D3 suddenly crashes then? Bot still doing its thing when I get back from afk, but without D3 running... It has been working before but these last few days, it seems to crash d3 within an hour or 2.

----------


## Daggerlance

> Hi Daggerlance,
> Can you please tell me about your PC graphic card and VMWare config to run ROS in VMWare? D3 version 1.xx can work fine in my VMW before but now the ROS does not. When i launch game, it display all black but have sound.


I actually dont currently use VMWare. I cant see why the version would impact it. I may give it a shot today just because I am curious. Ill let you know what I find. In the meantime I have a GTX 680. Have you tried adding window parameters to diablo 3 launch? (-window) I would imagine it defaults to fullscreen so maybe forcing window at launch will get you by for the time being.

----------


## Daggerlance

Anyone still missing the 2nd chest from time to time? I tweaked the search coordinates to scan a far smaller area around the chests, and checking for a different color. When there is no lag or delay, Id say it is 100%. With lag and occasional cpu hiccup it might miss 1 or 2 our of 50 runs.

----------


## iwhem

Dont do this on hardcore!! Blizzard have pathed the warden and he can now spawn in this area, just a heads up  :Smile:

----------


## JohnMatrix

> Dont do this on hardcore!! Blizzard have pathed the warden and he can now spawn in this area, just a heads up


What?

Are you saying the Warden from the Act1 jails now spawns in Act5? Would you post a screenshot.

----------


## kallepelle

Still "safe" doing this? since warden patch

----------


## hsjyes

I ran this yesterday for a few hours with no hassles, though I was not picking up any legs but that is something I need to figure out.

----------


## LordKffs

> Oh okay... Anyone know why my D3 suddenly crashes then? Bot still doing its thing when I get back from afk, but without D3 running... It has been working before but these last few days, it seems to crash d3 within an hour or 2.


Any ideas guys? Sorry, but I really don't know why it's working differently :s

----------


## qoodoo

> Still "safe" doing this? since warden patch


That guy on reddit trolling....His reddit account was 7 hours old and He posted what 2-3 ban reports? Come on man...grow a brain. If warden truly was updated and they could detect pixel bots there would literally be thousands of reports right now. Also TBH if they can do it you've already been caught so might as well just keep going.

Also the ban reports screenshots he posted on imgur from here are BS and he changed the posts lol...as for the bans on demonbuddy the handful of them...they all have one thing in comon most of them use an "auto relog" feature on that bot and were running multiple accounts 24/7. I'm sorry if you running 5 accounts 24/7 the chance you get banned is high.

----------


## jinxderp

> I ran this yesterday for a few hours with no hassles, though I was not picking up any legs but that is something I need to figure out.


If you figure it out please let me know. I have tried tweaking it as much as i know how but can't figure this issue out. I can get it to pick them up 25% of the time.. but 75% of the time i lose them unless i watch.

----------


## JohnMatrix

> If you figure it out please let me know. I have tried tweaking it as much as i know how but can't figure this issue out. I can get it to pick them up 25% of the time.. but 75% of the time i lose them unless i watch.


It sounds like your need to tweak the rectangle of pixels the loot functions are using. If it picks them up sometimes then the colour code seems OK.

----------


## Raizen1989

ChestBot V2.0

Changelog:
-reworked all code from top to bottom 
-now auto-detects resolution and scales acording to it 
-removed all the other code except the chests code 
-waits for resume game and for healthbar so no more time coeficient needed 
-added controls to increase or decrease delay 
-removed gold loot , gem loot ,potion loot 

DOWNLOAD HERE !

Many thanks to GG-Bots.com for the ideea and to pinkpanther for the later additions to the code .

It should now run on any resolutions although i could only try it up to 1680 X 1050 that is the best i can do with my junk PC also the Delay Controler should help u avoid the login error ( i cant test that cause my loding times are so long but i'm looking to hear your feedback and ill do my best to fix it )

Enjoy and have fun !

----------


## alastor2262

Could you upload the code as well, plz

----------


## Raizen1989

> Could you upload the code as well, plz


I will when I get back home this evening till then enjoy it like this  :Smile:

----------


## cyborg5742

> ChestBot V2.0
> 
> Changelog:
> -reworked all code from top to bottom 
> -now auto-detects resolution and scales acording to it 
> -removed all the other code except the chests code 
> -waits for resume game and for healthbar so no more time coeficient needed 
> -added controls to increase or decrease delay 
> -removed gold loot , gem loot ,potion loot 
> ...


thanks Raizen!

----------


## sillybearito

Was anyone able to run the 2.0 bot yet? Is it reliably picking up legs?

Thanks for your efforts

----------


## Raizen1989

> Was anyone able to run the 2.0 bot yet? Is it reliably picking up legs?
> 
> Thanks for your efforts


i used if for about 4 hours picked up 5 leg from wich 2 set items so there should be no problem picking items up just make sure u have the gamma corection on default so that the shades of the pixels dont change , i made it so that it will search for 5 shades of the leg/set items so if u are a monk dissmis your fire ally cause sometimes the bot thinks the ally is a leg and tries to loot him and sometimes picks up blue/rare items.

----------


## Namesuxx

Bot 2.0, misses the second chest every time. I run it on 1920x1080. Some one a resolution to this?!

EDIT: it misses first chest too, it runs past first chest and opens weapon holder or corpses

----------


## Raizen1989

> Bot 2.0, misses the second chest every time. I run it on 1920x1080. Some one a resolution to this?!
> 
> EDIT: it misses first chest too, it runs past first chest and opens weapon holder or corpses


Are u sure u are runing diablo fullscreen and windowed ?

----------


## Raizen1989

ok so i had to repair a bug in the script that made the bot click on the legendary items linked in the chat window and interupted the bot! Now everithing should be fine ! 

I need to remind u again that the bot must be used with diablo running in windowed fullscreen mode else the bot won't work . 

waiting for your feedback ! 

here is the new DOWNLOAD link !

Enjoy !

----------


## Namesuxx

> Are u sure u are runing diablo fullscreen and windowed ?


yes fullscreen and windowed. tryed now serval times ... he misses still the first chest and runs past of it.

EDIT: runs then to second chest and teleports to town without to open it.

----------


## not4bene

Hi guys.
I improved my latest code a bit (fullscreen windowed mode 1920x1080, W - force move, T - teleport)
- It checks for disconnects and tries to login if you put password in password field. If empty then wont try to reconnect
- Improved searching for chests and picking up legendary drops. Sometimes character was stacking at chest and couldnt pick up dropped item (recommending you to change Item Lable Display to 1st option (toggle on/off). After 5 attemps character will move onto another spot and then checks for legs again.
- Added random coords and time between clicks for safety
- Select checkboxes for picking up gems or logging to file if you want to.
- Improved a bit window when you can check pixel coords and colors - NUM2 to open window, NUM3 to close, NUM0 to freeze/unfreeze values on that window
Buttons works weird, dunno why. If you click it 1st time itwill work normally and then wont react. Better to use hotkeys.
Was working all night without failures  :Smile: 

Link to source:
FileSwap.com : A5CR.au3 download free

Edit: Oh and another tip. Better use some black dyes on gear (or no gear) wihtout any sparkling effects and no followers. Sometimes when your char is on top of blue item label, and you got some visual effect on items like Thunderfury, scanner might count that as gem and pick it up cuz that effect will brighter up label of blue item

----------


## Raizen1989

what is your movement speed ?
it seems to me you might be running too slow .

----------


## Raizen1989

also could someone else using 1920X1080 resolution give me some feedback on this ? 
i think i might have a bit too fast sleep times since i run at 35% cause im a monk and your hero might not reach the end of the route before the bot sends him to the next one this resulting in setting the bot offtrack


it is very weird cause i tried this on every single resolution my computer can handle and the cursor coords dont move at all they are right where they are supposed to be .

----------


## Raizen1989

so he only misses the first chest and then goes to the second one wich isn't there then tp to town what about when the first chest isn't up , does he open the second chest ?

----------


## wolfgangzor

Hi, i downloaded the bot and followed the rules about the windowed mode and the screen resolution ect... the quest is set right.
But when i hit F5 al the bot does is push the Resume game button, and when i enter the game it doesnt do anything anymore.

So i thought id download the newest version from the first page (i found older version brwosing through this tread) and then my pc told me that it could not start your new version because my computer is runnen 64bit and the program is 32bit or something...

Do u have any advise on one of the 2 problems? if i can get one to work then its fine.
Thanks in advance 

Greetz

----------


## tindap89

I am having the same problem - followed all the steps, screen resolution etc., but I also sit in the lobby, turn on the bot, the bot will hit resume game and then just sit in town.
I also tried disabling the aero theme, but that did not help.

Thanks again for the bot though, it seems people are enjoying it.

----------


## hello3100

> ok so i had to repair a bug in the script that made the bot click on the legendary items linked in the chat window and interupted the bot! Now everithing should be fine ! 
> 
> I need to remind u again that the bot must be used with diablo running in windowed fullscreen mode else the bot won't work . 
> 
> waiting for your feedback ! 
> 
> here is the new DOWNLOAD link !
> 
> Enjoy !


I got this error when I opened the bot.

"Line 2 Error: Subscript used on non-accessible variable."

----------


## Namesuxx

no, the bot opens the corpses on the left side of the second chest. i make a video later...

----------


## Raizen1989

here is the link for the 64 bit version

ChestBot 2.0.1_X64

and the 32 bit version 

ChestBot 2.0.1_x86

i never encountered compatibility problems and im running on 64 bits also but hope this fixes the problem

----------


## Raizen1989

> I got this error when I opened the bot.
> 
> "Line 2 Error: Subscript used on non-accessible variable."


are u sure u have diablo 3 running and set up properly when u try and run the bot ? that error usually comes when diablo 3 isnt running because the bot can't read the resolution of diablo 3

----------


## Raizen1989

> no, the bot opens the corpses on the left side of the second chest. i make a video later...


would be much apreciated  :Smile:

----------


## kimboy11

> Hi guys.
> I improved my latest code a bit (fullscreen windowed mode 1920x1080, W - force move, T - teleport)
> - It checks for disconnects and tries to login if you put password in password field. If empty then wont try to reconnect
> - Improved searching for chests and picking up legendary drops. Sometimes character was stacking at chest and couldnt pick up dropped item (recommending you to change Item Lable Display to 1st option (toggle on/off). After 5 attemps character will move onto another spot and then checks for legs again.
> - Added random coords and time between clicks for safety
> - Select checkboxes for picking up gems or logging to file if you want to.
> - Improved a bit window when you can check pixel coords and colors - NUM2 to open window, NUM3 to close, NUM0 to freeze/unfreeze values on that window
> Buttons works weird, dunno why. If you click it 1st time itwill work normally and then wont react. Better to use hotkeys.
> Was working all night without failures 
> ...


it worked fine but the last time i played it didn't pick any legendary. I ran it for 3 hours and on the log it says legendaries picked but it is not in my inventory.

----------


## hello3100

> are u sure u have diablo 3 running and set up properly when u try and run the bot ? that error usually comes when diablo 3 isnt running because the bot can't read the resolution of diablo 3


Thanks, didn't know need to run D3 first.

The bot don't work on 800x600 but works on 1080p.

Strange, the bot also always click on the left area of both of the chests but not on the chest thus unable to open it. Then it just teleport and leave the game.

----------


## Raizen1989

ok after much consideration i think the best option at the moment is to open a new thread because from the original thread the bod morphed into various forms and i honetly dont know who has which bot and where did they get the instructions to set up the bot from

----------


## Namesuxx

> ok after much consideration i think the best option at the moment is to open a new thread because from the original thread the bod morphed into various forms and i honetly dont know who has which bot and where did they get the instructions to set up the bot from


would be much apreciated  :Wink:

----------


## not4bene

> it worked fine but the last time i played it didn't pick any legendary. I ran it for 3 hours and on the log it says legendaries picked but it is not in my inventory.


I can be due to logs on clan chat about your clan mates looting leg or general chat where ppl link their legs. Change line 44 with 

```
$lootX =
```

 to like 535.

----------


## Raizen1989

> would be much apreciated


here is the new thread 

CHEST RUN BOT THREAD (Chest run bot)

----------


## Todesbote

> here is the new thread 
> 
> CHEST RUN BOT THREAD (Chest run bot)


no source? no thx...

also stop hijacking OPs thread

last warning

----------


## Raizen1989

> no source? no thx...
> 
> also stop hijacking OPs thread
> 
> last warning


i dont get it how did i hijack the thread ???

and if u want the source that badly and are afraid that i might hack you there are ways to get it

----------


## Pommimies

Trailing the Coven is patched. Now there is always spiders spawning and the hermit shits his pants and won't talk with you unless you kill the spiders he so much loves.

----------


## musllmelll

> Trailing the Coven is patched. Now there is always spiders spawning and the hermit shits his pants and won't talk with you unless you kill the spiders he so much loves.


so....Siege Runes nerf soon!!! :Frown:

----------


## k260jl

still safe to use?

----------


## Wilbert Leo NoVtec

How do u run the script ? I'm pretty lost, my crusader is just teleporting around and going nowhere

----------

